# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Շախմատի գերմրցաշար. Վեյկ ան Զեե

## Ներսես_AM

Հոլանդիայի Վեյկ-ան-զե քաղաքում շարնակվում է շախմատի գերմցաշարը: Քիչ առաջ Լևոն Արոնյանը գեղեցիկ պարտիայում հաղթեց ԱՄՆը ներկայացնող Գատա Կամսկիին և 13 տուրից բաղկացած մրցաշարի 9-րդ տուրից հետո Կարյակինի և Դոմինգեսի հետ կիսում է առաջին հորիզոնականը  :Hands Up:  Լևոնի անունը առաջին հորիզոնականում է ենթադրում եմ, որ լրացուցիչ միավորներով առաջին տեղում է  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Ի դեպ մինչ այս տուրը առաջին հորիզոնականն էր զբաղեցնում Սլովակիան ներկայացնող Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը, որը ցավոք այս տուրում պարտվեց և հիմա 4-5-րդ տեղերը կիսում է Թեյմուր Ռաջաբովի հետ: 

Սա էլ աղյուսակը տվյալ 9-րդ տուրի դրությամբ: 

1.	Լ.Արոնյան 5½  :Yes: 
       Ս.Կարյակին
       Լ.Դոմինգես	
4.	Թ.Ռաջաբով 5
        Ս.Մովսիսյան	
6.	Մ. Կառլսեն 4½
Լ.Վան Վելի
Մ.Ադամս
Ջ.Սմիթս
10.	Վ.Իվանչուկ 4
Գ.Կամսկի
Յ.Վանգ
13.	Դ.Ստելլվագեն 3½
14.	Ա.Մորոզեվիչ 3

Վաղը Արոնյանի մրցակիցն է լինելու Մ.Ադամսը  :Wink: 

Մրցաշարի պաշտոնական կայքն է http://www.coruschess.com

խաղերը սկսվում են երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 16:30, Ուղիղ դրանք կարող եք դիտել պաշտոնական կայքի այս հասցեով http://www.coruschess.com/livegames.php (պահանջվում է տեղադրված Ջավա)  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (28.01.2009), Freeman (15.01.2011), Monk (30.01.2009), Nare-M (14.01.2011)

----------


## Երվանդ

Կայֆը էն ա Ներս որ Արոնյանը արդեն սաղ ուժեղների հետ խաղացել ա, մնացել ա մենակ Մորոզեվիչը, այսինքն ռեալ ա որ երրորդ անգամ աննդմեջ կդառնա Վեյկ-ան-զեի մրցաշարի հաղթող :Hands Up:

----------

Freeman (15.01.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

Ադամսին կրեց: 6.5 միավորով միանձնյա առաջատար :Hands Up:

----------

ars83 (29.01.2009), Bayern Munchen (30.01.2009), Monk (30.01.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

:Ok: չունենք ֆեւտբոլ ունենք գոնե շախմատ,շատ ուրախ եմ որ ռեալ շանսա ընձեռվել Արոնյանին հերթական անգամ նվաճի այս  գավաթը.

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շուտով կսկսվի 11րդ տուրը, 10-րդ տուրց հետո ունենք հետևյալ արդյունքները: 

1. Լ.Արոնյան 6½  :Yes: 
2. Ս.Կարյակին 6 
3. Մ. Կառլսեն 5½
Լ.Դոմինգես
Թ.Ռաջաբով 
Ս.Մովսիսյան
7. Լ.Վան Վելի 5
Ջ.Սմիթս
9. Վ.Իվանչուկ 4½
Գ.Կամսկի
Մ.Ադամս 
Յ.Վանգ
13. Դ.Ստելլվագեն 4
14. Ա.Մորոզեվիչ 3½

այսօր մրցկիցը Դոմինգեսն է, սպասում եմ հերթական հաղթանակին  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (15.01.2011), Monk (30.01.2009), Երվանդ (30.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կրվելա Արոնյանը :Sad:  :Sad: 
Կարյակինն էլա կրվել,գոնե աչոկներով անցնող չի լինի :Sad:

----------


## Dragon

> Կրվելա Արոնյանը
> Կարյակինն էլա կրվել,գոնե աչոկներով անցնող չի լինի


Ոչինչ տենց էլ կպատահի :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մրցաշարի ավարտից 2 տուր առաջ Արոնյանը,Մովսիսյանը,Ռաջաբովն ու Դոմինգեսը 6,5 միավորով գլխավորում են մրցաշարային աղյուսակը :Smile:

----------


## John

Էդ Դոմինգեսն ո՞վ ա, տենց մառոզ ա անում . . . Մասնակիցներից մենակ իրա ազգանունն ա անծանոտ

----------


## ars83

Վերջը Կարյակինը գրավեց առաջին տեղը  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Վեյկ–ան–Զեեում հաղթեց Կարյակինը. Արոնյանը՝ երկրորդն է*

Լևոն Արոնյանին այս տարի չհաջողվեց հաղթանակ տանել Վեյկ–ան–Զեեում անցկացվող «Կորուս» շախմատային գերմրցաշարում։ Վերջին տուրում նա սև ֆիգուրներով չկարողացավ պարտության մատնել հոլանդացի Յան Սմեետսին։ Վեց առաջատարներից ոչ–ոքի խաղացին նաև Սերգեյ Մովսեսյանը և Թեյմուր Ռաջաբովը, իսկ Մագնուս Կառլսենը պարտվեց Վան Յուէին։ Փաստորեն, հաղթողը պետք է որոշվեր Դոմինգես–Կարյակին մրցամարտում։ Երկու շախմատիստներն էլ ձգտում էին ամեն գնով հաղթանակ տանել, սակայն դրամատիկ պայքարում դա հաջողվեց անել սև ֆիգուրներով հանդես եկող ուկրաինացի գրոսմայսթերին, ով էլ հռչակվեց մրցաշարի հաղթող՝ վաստակելով 8 միավոր։ 

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ. 

1. Սերգեյ Կարյակին – 8 միավոր
2-4. Լևոն Արոնյան Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով, Սերգեյ Մովսեսյան – 7,5 միավոր
5-6. Մագնուս Կառլսեն, Լենյեր Դոմինգես – 7 միավոր
7. Գատա Կամսկի – 6,5 միավոր
8-10. Լյուք վան Վելի, Վան Յուէ, Յան Սմեետս – 6 միավոր
11-14. Ալեքսանդր Մորոզևիչ, Վասիլի Իվանչուկ, Մայքլ Ադամս, Դանիել Ստելվագեն – 5,5 միավոր

Tert.am

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ափսոս :Sad:

----------


## Ceceron

> *Վեյկ–ան–Զեեում հաղթեց Կարյակինը. Արոնյանը՝ երկրորդն է*
> 
> Լևոն Արոնյանին այս տարի չհաջողվեց հաղթանակ տանել Վեյկ–ան–Զեեում անցկացվող «Կորուս» շախմատային գերմրցաշարում։ Վերջին տուրում նա սև ֆիգուրներով չկարողացավ պարտության մատնել հոլանդացի Յան Սմեետսին։ Վեց առաջատարներից ոչ–ոքի խաղացին նաև Սերգեյ Մովսեսյանը և Թեյմուր Ռաջաբովը, իսկ Մագնուս Կառլսենը պարտվեց Վան Յուէին։ Փաստորեն, հաղթողը պետք է որոշվեր Դոմինգես–Կարյակին մրցամարտում։ Երկու շախմատիստներն էլ ձգտում էին ամեն գնով հաղթանակ տանել, սակայն դրամատիկ պայքարում դա հաջողվեց անել սև ֆիգուրներով հանդես եկող ուկրաինացի գրոսմայսթերին, ով էլ հռչակվեց մրցաշարի հաղթող՝ վաստակելով 8 միավոր։ 
> 
> Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ. 
> 
> 1. Սերգեյ Կարյակին – 8 միավոր
> 2-4. Լևոն Արոնյան Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով, Սերգեյ Մովսեսյան – 7,5 միավոր
> 5-6. Մագնուս Կառլսեն, Լենյեր Դոմինգես – 7 միավոր
> ...


Շաաատ ափսոս... էս վերջին 3 տուրը հեչ իրա նման չէր խաղում.... լավա կարողացավ Մոռոյի հետ ոչ ոքի անի ահավոր վատ դիրքում  :Tongue:

----------


## Moonwalker

Հունվարի 14-30-ին Նիդերլանդների Վեյկ ան Զեե քաղաքում անցկացվելու է շախմատային փառատոն, որում անկասկած մեծագույն հետաքրքրություն է առաջացնելու գրոսմայստերների գլխավոր՝ A մրցաշարը: Այս տարի այն միջին 2740 վարկանիշով բավական բարձր՝ 20-րդ կարգի է: Ժամանակը հաշվարկվելու է հետևյալ կերպ՝ 100 րոպե 40 քայլի համար, 50 րոպե 20 քայլի համար ու ևս 15 րոպե + 30-ական վայրկյան յուրաքանչյուր քայլի համար՝ սկսած առաջինից:  Մասնակիցներն են՝

1. Մագնուս Կարլսեն (Նորվեգիա) - 2814
2. Վիշվանաթան Անանդ (Հնդկաստան) - 2810
*3. Լևոն Արոնյան (Հայաստան) - 2805*
4. Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ (Ռուսաստան) - 2784
5. Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ (Ռուսաստան) - 2773
6. Հիկարու Նակամուրա (ԱՄՆ) - 2751
7. Ռուսլան Պոնոմարյով (Ուկրաինա) - 2744
8. Յան Նեպոմնյաշչի (Ռուսաստան) - 2733
9. Վանգ Հաո (Չինաստան) - 2731
10. Ալեքսեյ Շիրով (Իսպանիա) - 2722
11. Մաքսիմ Վաշիե-Լագրավ (Ֆրանսիա) - 2715
12. Անիշ Գիրի (Նիդերլանդներ) - 2686
13. Յան Սմիթս (Նիդերլանդներ) - 2662
14. Էրվին լ’Ամի (Նիդերլանդներ) - 2628

Մեր Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը (2667) կխաղա փառատոնի B մրցաշարում (17-րդ կարգ, միջին վարկանիշը 2659), որի բոլոր 14 մասնակիցները նույնպես հանրահայտ գրոսմայստերներ են: 
Վեյկ ան Զեեի փառատոնի պարտիաների ընթացքին անմիջականորեն հետեւել *այստեղից* 2011 թ. հունվարի 15-18-ը, 20-23-ը, 25-26-ը, 28-30-ը: Խաղերի սկիզբը` ժամը 16:30-ին (Երեւանի ժամանակով): Ի դեպ վաղը՝ առաջին տուրի պարտիաների օրը, Արոնյանը սևերով կխաղա Կարլսենի հետ (պատերազմի ենք ականատես լինելու :Jpit:  ), իսկ Սարգսյանը սպիտակներով հնդիկ գրոսմայստեր Գանգուլիի հետ:
Ես կփորձեմ հետևել ու արդյունքներն ու մեկնաբանությունները տեղադրել այս թեմայում: :Smile: 
Մինչ այդ փորձենք գնահատել մասնակիցների հնարավորությունները:

Կարլսենը (բուքմեյքերական գործակիցը/բգ/ 3,12) համարվում է հաղթողի գլխավոր հավակնորդը: Նա հաղթել է վերջերս ավարտված Լոնդոնյան մրցաշարում (թեև միայն միավորների հաշվարկման «ֆուտբոլային» համակարգի շնորհիվ): Սակայն պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ վերջին 3 ամսվա ընթացքում Մագնուսը կրել է 7 պարտություն, ինչը նման վարկանիշի շախմատիստի համար չափազանց շատ է:
Աշխարի չեմպիոն Վիշի Անանդի (բգ 4,04) մոտ շատ բան կախված է լինելու տրամադրվածությունից: Ենթե նրա խաղը ստացվի մրցակիցների համար շատ դժվար կլինի:
Նույնը կարող ենք ասել նաև Կրամնիկի (բգ 6,5) համար, թեև վերջինս ի տարբերություն Անանդի, այս տարվա մայիսին պիտի հավակնորդների մրցախաղ անցկացնի ադրբեջանցի Թեյմուր Ռաջաբովի հետ: Այս առիթով կարելի է կարծել, որ ռուս շախմատիստը կփորձի չբացել իր սկզբնախաղային խաղաքարտերը:
2800-ի սահմանագիծը հաղթահարած, բայց շարունակաբար ավեացնող Արոնյանը (բգ 4,5) ավանդաբար լավ է խաղում Վեյկ ան Զեեում: Լևոնը պիտի ապացուցի, որ ինքը Անանդին ու Կարլսենին ոչնչով չի զիջում: Սակայն, ինչպես և Կրամնիկը, նա ունի թերություն՝ այն է՝ մայիսին Գրիշչուկի հետ խաղացվելիք հավակնորդների մրցախաղ:
Գրիշչուկը (բգ 15), ով կիսում է սեփական սերը շախմատի ու պոկերի միջև վտանգավոր մրցակից է յուրաքանչյուրի համար:
Նակամուրան (բգ 16), ով անցյալ տարեվերջին ներխուժեց շախմատիստների վարկանիշների լավագույն տասնյակ, նպատակ ունի շարունակել հաջողությունները:
Շիրովը (բգ 17) վերջին շրջանում բավական անհաջող է խաղում ու իջեցրել է սեփական վարկանիշը, բայց շարունակում է լուրջ հավակնորդ լինել:
Մնացած մասնակիցները (հատկապես հոլանդացիները) ավելի շուտ աուտսայդերներ են, բայց բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ 2600-ից բարձր վարկանիշով շախմատիստները թույլ չեն լինում:

Մի խոսքով, վաղվանից իսկական շախմատասերների համար սկսվում է հետաքրքրագույն երկամսյակ: Ի դեպ պարտիաների անցկացման վայրը
դրսից



ներսից





*Աղբյուրներ.* *1*, *2*, *3*

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2011), einnA (15.01.2011), Freeman (15.01.2011), Gayl (14.01.2011), Yevuk (17.01.2011), Ուրվական (14.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Հենց նոր Վեյկ ան Զեեում ավատրվեց Կարլսեն - Արոնյան պարտիան: Ստորև կներկայացնեմ վերլուծությունը՝ հեղինակ միջազգային վարպետ Ալեքսանդր Իպատով:

*1.e4 e5 2.Nf3 Nc6 3.d4 exd4 4.Nxd4 Nf6 5.Nxc6 bxc6 6.e5 Qe7 7.Qe2 Nd5 8.c4 Ba6 9.Nd2 g6 10.b3*
Աներևակայելիորեն արագ սկիզբ Կարլսենի ու Արոնյանի կողմից լավ հայտնի Շոտլանդական սկզբնախաղում: Կարլսենը նախընտրեց 9.Nd2, այն դեպքում, երբ 9.b3 սկզբնախաղային տարբերակը շատ ավելի տարածված է: Սպասվում է վերադիրքագորում, ինչին մենք վերջերս ականատես եղանք Մոսկովյան մրցաշարում:
*10... Bg7 11.Bb2 Nb4 12.O-O-O Nxa2+ 13.Kb1 Nb4 14.Ne4*
Բավական մեծ արագություն, ու չնայած դրան Մագնուսը ցույց է տալիս հետաքրքիր սկզբնախաղային նորույթ՝ 12.0-0-0: Դիրքը բավական անսովոր է ու առջևում հրաշալի պարտիա է սպասվում: Սպիտակների հիմնական նպատակը սևերի արքայական թևում հարձակում ստեղծելն է՝ օգտագործելով f6 թույլ դաշտը (Ne4-f6+) ու առաջ շարժել h զինվորը (h2-h4-h5): Մինչդեռ սևերի համար այնքան էլ հեշտ չէ համապատասխան հակախաղ գտնելը թագուհու թևում: Տրամաբանական է թվում a զինվորը մինչև a4 առաջացնելն ու հետո axb3 խաղալը, բայց այս տարբերակը շատ դանդաղ է: Սպիտակները կարող են անցնել վճռական հարձակման, ուստի սևերը նորամուծությանը հակադրվելու լուրջ խնդիր ունեն:
*14... O-O 15.Qf3*
Արոնյանը դեռ մտածում է, կարելի է կարծել, որ 9-րդ քայլում Մագնուսի կիրառած նորույթը խիստ անցանկալի ու տհաճ է Լևոնի համար: Ճշգրիտ հաշվարկների ու քայլերի պլանավորման ժամանակն է: Սևերը շուտով կարող են բախվել a7 և c5 դաշտերը պաշտպանելու բարդ խնդրի հետ: Բավական տրամաբանական է թվում 15...Bc8՝ բացելով ճանապարհ a զինվորի առաջխաղացան համար (a7-a5-a4) և ակտիվացնելով սեփական փիղը: Մի հարմար պահի սևերը կարող են խաղալ d7-d5 և ապա Bc8-f5, բայց դա չի աշխատի հիմա:
*15... Rfe8* 
Արոնյանը նախընտրում է դիրքային քայլ կատարել՝ 15...Rf8-e8
*16.Nf6* 
Մագնուսը շարունակում է քայլով, որ պարտիան տանում է դեպի սուր տարբերակներ: Միակ քայլ է երևի թե 16...Qc5, որովհետև թագուհիների փոխանակումն այստեղ չի օգնի: Ինչևէ սա հիանալի սկիզբ է մրցաշարի համար: Հետաքրքրական է ընդգծել, որ Կարլսենն իր Թվիթերի էջում գրել էր. «Գնացինք Վեյկ ան Զեե, ուր անեն հաջորդ տարի այնքան սպասումներ ու այնքան հիսաթափություն կա: Ժամանակը չէ՞ արդյոք փոխելու ամեն ինչ»: 
*16... Bxf6 17.exf6*
17...Qc5!, որովհետև, եթե 17...Qe4+, ապա սպիտակներն առավելություն կստանան 18.Qxe4 Rxe4 19.Bc3! c5 20.Rxd7 +/- -ից հետո, իսկ եթե 17...Qf8, ապա ուղղակի h2-h4-h5: 17...Qc5-ից հետո սպիտակները կշարունակեն h2-h4, թեև 18.Qf4!?-ը նույնպես հետաքրքիր է նայվում:
*17... Qc5*
Արոնյանը կատարեց հնարավոր լավագույն քայլը: Սևերի հիմնական նպատակը d7-d5 ուղղությամբ հակախաղ ստանալն է: d7-d5 -ից հետո կա 2 հնարավոր տարբերակ՝d5xc4 և Ba6-c8-f5+, ուստի Կարրլսենը պիտի շատ հաստատուն խաղա: Վերջապես նա ժամանակ է վերցնում մտածելու, թեև դժվար է հավատալ, որ նրա տնային պատրաստությունն ավարտվեց 17-րդ քայլով: Բացի 18.Qf4-ից և 18.h4-ից կա ևս մի հետաքրքիր տարբերակ 18.g4՝ հսկողության տակ վերցնելով կարևոր f5 դաշտը: Հետաքրքիր է, արդյո՞ք Կարլսենը պատրաստել է այս ամենը տանը, եթե ստիպված պիտի լինի մտածել տեղում:
*18.h4*
Նպատակը պարզ է. ուղղակի բացել h ուղղահայացն ու փորձել մատի հասնել: Սևերը ստիպված են հակախաղ փնտրել, հետաքրքիր է նայվում d7-d5,Ba6-c8-f5+-ը: 18....Qc5-a5 և 19...Qa5-a2+ սպիտակների համար այդքան վտանգավոր չէ, որովհետև Մագնուսը կարող է խաղալ 19.Kb1-c1: Սևերը այլընտրանք են փնտրում c8-h3 անկյունագծում:
*18... d5*
Արոնյանը կրկին հնարավոր լավագույն տարբերակով խաղաց: 18...d5-ը հետապնդում է 2 նպատակ՝ d5xc4-ից հետո ճանապարհ բացել դեպի սպիտակ արքան ու նախապատրաստել Ba6-c8-f5+ գեղեցիկ մանևրը, որից հետո սպիտակները լուրջ խնդիրներ կունենան b1-h7 անկյունագծում: Ցանկացած կղմից սայթաքումը կարող է բերել պարտիայի ավատի: Եթե սպիտակները շարունակեն 19.h5, ս.երը կպատասխանեն 19...g5. շատ խճճված տարբերակ: Հավանաբար 19.Qf3-f4-ը լավագույնն է՝ պատրաստելով h4-h5, որից հետո սևերը կզրկվեն g6-g5-ից, քանի որ Qf4xg5 և g7 դաշտում հետևող մատ: Պարտիան կարող է շարունակվել 19.Qf4 dxc4! (սևերը լուրջ հակախաղ են ստանում), 20.Qh6 (20.h5-ը շատ երկար կտևի, իսկ 20...c3!-ից հետո սպիտակները նյութական կորուստներ կունենան) 20...Qf8 21.Qxf8+ Kxf8 22.h5! g5 23.Bd4՝ ստանալով փոխատուցում: 23.Bd4-ի նպատակը հետևյալն էր Bd4-c5+-ը շահում է b4-ի ձին և 
Bd4-e3-ը կայունացնում է դիրքը՝ հարձակվելով g5 զինվորի վրա:
*19.Qf4 dxc4 20.bxc4*
Մարդկային քայլ՝ վերցնելով զինվորը, բայց հիմա սևերը ժամանակ ունեն b և d ուղղահայացներում հարձակում ստանալու: 20...Rad8-ը տրամաբանական է, հաշվի առնելով փոխանակման կամ  ներխուժման հավանակությունը: 
*20... Rab8*
Արոնյանը նախընտրեց 20...Rab8!?: Հիմա սպիտակների արքան b1-ում շատ անհարմար է կանգնած, իսկ թագուհիների փոխանակումը ժամանակի հարց է, քանի որ Qc5-a5-a2-ը շատ վտանգավոր է: 21.Qh6 Qf8-ը լավ տարբերակ է Արոնյանի համար և Մագնուսը պիտի շատ զգույշ լինի: 
*21.Qh6 Qf8 22.Qxf8 Kxf8 23.h5 Bc8*
Արոնյանը խաղում է՝ հարկադրելով մրցակցին ոչ ոքի: Խաղը կարող է ոչ ոքի ավարտվել այսպես՝ 24.hxg6 fxg6 25.Rxh7 Bf5+ 26.Ka1 Nc2+ 27.Ka2 Nb4+ 28.Ka1 Nc2+: Հետևողների համար ցավալի է, որ Լևոնը չի պայքարում 1 միավորի համար, բայց զուտ մարդկայնորեն նրա որոշումը տրամաբանական է. առաջին տուրում աշխարհի առաջին համարի դեմ:
*24.hxg6 fxg6 25.Rxh7 Bf5+ 26.Ka1 Nc2+ 27.Ka2 Nb4+ 28.Ka1*
Վերջնամասում բլիցից հետո ոչ ոքին իրականություն է: Մագնուսը սկսեց տպավորիչ սկզբնախաղային նորույթով, բայց Արոնյանը դիրքը հավասարեցրեց ուժեղ պաշտպանությամբ ու անգամ ուներ հաղթելու շանսեր:

*Աղբյուրը* (թարգմանել եմ զուգահեռաբար, ուստի հնարավոր սխալների համար ներողություն եմ խնդրում)
Մյուս պարտիաներից ավարտվել է նաև Սմիթս - Շիրով պարտիան՝ 1-0: Տուրի արդյունքները հաջորդիվ: :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2011), einnA (15.01.2011), Sagittarius (15.01.2011), Yevuk (17.01.2011), Լեո (15.01.2011), Ներսես_AM (15.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ըհը :Jpit: 
Սա էլ A և B խմբերի արդյունքները.

*A խումբ*

Պոնոմարյով - Անանդ            0-1 (քեֆս բերեց աշխարհի չեմպիոնը :Shok:  մեթոդաբար ճնշում forever)
Լ’Ամի - Գիրի                        ½-½
Սմիթս - Շիրով                      1-0
Կարլսեն - Արոնյան               ½-½
Նակամուրա - Գրիշչուկ        1-0
Վաշիե-Լագրավ - Վան Հաո  ½-½
Նեպոմնյաշչի - Կրամնիկ      ½-½

*B խումբ*

Տկաչեւ - Ֆրեսինե                  ½-½
Նիյբոեր - Լի Չաո                  ½-½
Մակշեյն - Սփուլմեն             1-0
Վոյտաշեկ - Նավարա           0-1
Լիմ - Սո                               ½-½
Սարգսյան - Գանգուլի           1-0
Համեր - Եֆիմենկո                0-1

Առաջին տուրի համար վատ չի: Բնականաբար դեռ մրցաշարային աղյուսակի համար մի քիչ վաղ է: Վաղը Արոնյանը սպիտակներով կխաղա Նակամուրայի, իսկ Սարգսյանը սևերով ֆիլիպինցի Սոյի հետ:

Սա էլ օրվա ֆոտոներից.
Կարլսեն - Արոնյան



Սարգսյան - Գանգուլի

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2011), Gayl (15.01.2011), Sagittarius (17.01.2011), Լեո (18.01.2011), Ներսես_AM (15.01.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

2-րդ նկարում ձախից առաջին շարքում 3-րդը հաստատ հայ ա  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2011), Chuk (15.01.2011), Gayl (15.01.2011), Monk (16.01.2011), Moonwalker (15.01.2011), Rammstein (19.01.2011), Sagittarius (17.01.2011), Surveyr (31.01.2011), VisTolog (16.01.2011), Yellow Raven (18.01.2011), Երվանդ (15.01.2011), Լեո (18.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Վեյկ ան Զեեի գերմրցաշարի երկրորդ տուրի մեկնարկից մոտ 1 ժամ հետո ինչպես և երեկ պարտիաներից առաջինն ավարտվեց Արոնյանի մրցախաղը: Շատ արագ պարտիա *Արոնյան - Նակամուրա ½-½*՝

*1. d4 f5 2. g3 Nf6 3. Bg2 g6 4. Nf3 Bg7 5. O-O O-O 6. c4 d6 7. Nc3 Nc6 8. d5 Na5 9. Nd2 c5 10. Rb1 e5 11. dxe6 Bxe6 12. b3 d5 13. cxd5 Nxd5 14. Nxd5 Bxd5 15. Ba3 Bxg2 16. Kxg2 Nc6 17. Nf3 ½-½*

Վերջնական դիրքը խաղատախտակի վրա.



Մինչ բոլոր մասնագետների ու լրագրողների ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացած էր Անանդ - Կրամնիկ գերլարված պարտիայի վրա Արոնյանն ու Նակամուրան «սղղացրին» իրենց պարտիան: Գործ ունեինք Հոլանդական պաշտպանության g3 տարատեսակի հետ: Ընդ որում ներկայումս ակտիվ շախմատիստներից թերևս Նակամուրան է այս սկզբնախաղի վարպետը: Անկեղծ պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ Լևոնը թույլ խաղաց սկզբնախաղում (մանավանդ *8. d5...* և *9.Nd2* քայլերը, որոնք թերևս ընդունելի են, սակայն շատ ավելի լավ այլընտրանքներ կան): Արոնյանն ուղղակի չցանկացավ տեսական հավասար դիրքում գլուխ ջարդել հաղթանակի համար, իսկ Նակամուրային արդյունքը լիովին բավարարում էր:

Օրվա ֆոտոներից.
*Արոնյան - Նակամուրա*



*Սո - Սարգսյան*



Գնամ օրվա գլխավոր պարտիային հետևեմ: Տուրի արդյունքներն ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակը հաջորդիվ:  :Xeloq:

----------

Lion (19.01.2011), Monk (16.01.2011), Երվանդ (22.01.2011), Լեո (18.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ահա և վերջ:  :Jpit:  Լավ էր գոնե վերջում քնած տուրին կրակ հաղորդեց Նեպոյի ակտիվությունը: Հրաշալի օրինակ, թե ինչպես հաստատուն ակտիվությամբ կարելի է հաղթել տեսականում ոչ ոքիով ավարտվող պարտիան: :Good:  
Անհետաքրքրությունից մի պահ օնլայն չաթթերները անցել էին C խմբի պարտիաների մեկնաբանմանը: :LOL:  Հուսանք վաղն ու հետագա օրերին այսօրվա պատկերը չի կրկնվի: Սա էլ տուրի արդյունքները.

*A խումբ*
Անանդ - Կրամնիկ  ½-½
Վան Հաո - Նեպոմնյաշչի  0-1
Գրիշչուկ - Վաշիե-Լագրավ  ½-½
*Արոնյան - Նակամուրա  ½-½*
Շիրով - Կարլսեն  ½-½
Գիրի - Սմիթս  ½-½
Պոնոմարյով -Լ’Ամի  ½-½ 

Առաջին երկու տուրերից հետո A խմբի մրցաշարային աղյուսակն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը: 
*1½*-ական միավոր ունեն *Անանդը, Նակամուրան, Նեպոմնյաշչին, Սմիթսը*: 
*1*-ական միավոր ունեն *Արոնյանը, Կարլսենը, Գիրին, Կրամնիկը, Լ’Ամին, Վաշիե-Լագրավը*:
*½*-ական միավոր ունեն *Գրիշչուկը, Հաոն, Պոնոմարյովը, Շիրովը*:

*B խումբ*
Ֆրեսինե - Եֆիմենկո  ½-½
Գանգուլի - Համեր  1-0
*Սո - Սարգսյան  ½-½*
Նավարա - Լիմ  ½-½
Սփուլմեն - Վոյտաշեկ  ½-½
Լի Չաո - Մակշեյն  0-1	
Տկաչեւ - Նիյբոեր  ½-½ 

Իսկ B խմբի մասնակիցների դասավորվածությունը առաջին երկու տուրերից հետո այսպիսին է:
*2* միավորով աղյուսակը գլխավորում է *Մակշեյնը*:
*1½*-ական միավոր ունեն *Եֆիմենկոն, Նավարան, Սարգսյանը*:
*1*-ական միավորով 5-11-րդ տեղերն են կիսում *Ֆրեսինեն, Գանգուլին, Լիմը, Նիյբոերը, Սոն, Տկաչևը*:
*½*-ական միավոր ունեն *Չաոն, Սփուլմենը, Վոյտաշեկը*:
*0* միավորով աղյուսակը եզրափակում է *Համերը*:

Վաղը՝ մրցաշարի երրորդ տուրում Արոնյանը սևերով կմրցի ֆրանսիացի Վաշիե-Լագրավի, իսկ Սարգսյանը սպիտակներով չեխ Նավարայի հետ:  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (20.01.2011), Երվանդ (22.01.2011), Լեո (18.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

:Xeloq: Քիչ առաջ Վեյկ ան Զեեում ավարտվեց *Վաշիե-Լագրավ - Արոնյան* պարտիան՝ *½-½*: Նորից Արոնյանը (ում հաճախ օտարազգի մեկնաբանները կոչում են *Drawnian*  :LOL: ) ուղղակի գլորեց պարտիան: Կարծում եմ էն վարկածը, որ Արոնյանը ուժերն ու տնային պատրաստությունները պահում է մայիսին կայանալիք Գրիշչուկի վարկանիշային մրցախաղի համար, հաստատվում է: :Think: 
Ինչևէ՝
*1. d4 Nf6 2. c4 e6 3. Nf3 d5 4. Nc3 dxc4 5. e4 Bb4 6. Bg5 c5* 
Թագուհու գամբիտ: Ռագոզինի պաշտպանություն 5. Փg5 dxc4 տարբերակով:
*7. dxc5 Qxd1+ 8. Rxd1 Nbd7* 
Հաջորդ քայլն արեն մոդերն շարունակությամբ: Սպառնում է Nd7xc5
*9. Rd4* 
Սպառնում է Rd4xc4
*9. ...h6*
Լավ քայլ Արոնյանի կողմից: Կա սպառնալիք g5 դաշտում (h6xg5!)
*10. Bd2 Bxc5 11. Rxc4 e5 12. Nxe5 Bxf2+ 13. Kxf2 Nxe5* 
Սպիտակների դիրքը փոքր ինչ ավելի գերադասելի է ի հաշիվ երկգույն փղերի:
*14. Rc5*
Սպիտակները սպառնալիք են ստեղծում e5 դաշտում (հնարավոր է Rc5xe5):
*14. ... O-O 15. h3* 
Պաշտպանելով g4 դաշտը:
*15. ...Rd8* 
Ռեալ սառնալիք է Rd8xd2-ը: Գեղեցիկ քայլ էր:
*16. Bf4* 
Սպիտակների համար լավագույն շարունակություն կարող է լինել Bf4xe5-ը:
*16. ...Ng6 17. Be3 Bd7 18. Be2 Bc6* 
Հարձակվելով e4 մեկուսացված զինվորի վրա (Bc6xe4)1
*19. Rc4 a6* 
Լևոնը պաշտպանում է b5-ը:
*20. Rd1 Rxd1 21. Bxd1 Re8* 
Ս.երն ուժեղացնում են ճնշումը e4 մեկուսացված զինվորի վրա: Արոնյանը թեթև դիրքային առավելություն ունի: Սակայն չի ցանկանում երկար ճանապարհով գնալ ու...
*½-½*

Վերջնական դիրքը խաղատախտակին.



Սակայն ոնց ասում են Աստված «բեթարից» ազատի: :Jpit:  Իսկ «բեթարը» պատահեց աշխարհի առաջին համար Մագնուս Կարլսենին: Վերջինս խայտառակ պարտություն կրեց Նիդերլանդները ներկայացնող 16-ամյա Անիշ Գիրիից:  :Shok:  Հատկապես 19 և 21-րդ քայլերում աշխարհի առաջին համարը թույլ տվեց մանկական սխալներ ու 22-րդ քայլում ստիպված էր կապիտուլյացվել: Սա համատացել մեծագույն անակնկալ էր: Այ սրանով է շախմատը գեղեցիկ: :Jpit: 
Հայաստանի մյուս ներկայացուցիչը ևս խաղաղ դաշն կնքեց՝ *Սարգսյան - Նավարա ½-½*

Ի պես սա էլ օրվա հերոսը.



Տուրի մնացած արդյունքներն ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակը հաջորդիվ:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2011), ars83 (20.01.2011), Lion (19.01.2011), Sagittarius (17.01.2011), Երվանդ (22.01.2011), Լեո (18.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Եկա արագ ասեմ, գնամ:  :Jpit: 
Շնորհավորանքներս հայեր. Արոնյանի առաջին հաղթանակը Վեյկ ան Զեեում: *Արոնյան - Նեպոմնյաշչի 1-0* :Love:  Ընդ որում Լևոնը սովորության համաձայն այսօր ևս առաջինը ավարտեց իր պարտիան: 
Գեղեցիկ պարտիա, գեղեցիկ հաղթանակ.


*1.d4 Nf6 2.c4 g6 3.Nc3 d5*
Գրյունֆելդի պաշտպանություն՝ այլ բան ակնկալելն իսկ հիմարություն կլիներ: Սովորական դարձած ընտրություն երիտասարդ շախմատիստների համար:
*4.Bf4 Bg7 5.e3*
Խաղաքարերի հետաքրքիր դասավորություն: Սպիտակ ձին դեռ g1-ում է: с4 և d4 զինվորներն արդեն պաշտպանված են: Սպիտակները պատրաստ են d5-ում կրկնակի փոխանակման, որից հետո կարելի կլինի օգտագործել с7 դաշտը:
*5...O-O*
Յանը դեմ չէր նման շարունակությանը: Տրամագծորեն այլ խաղի կբերեր 5...c5 այլընտրանքը:
*6.Rc1*
Սակայն Լևոնը լրիվ այլ շարունակություն էր ընտրել (6.cxd5 Nxd5 7.Nxd5 Qxd5 8.Bxc7 Na6 9.Bxa6 Qxg2 10.Qf3 Qxf3 11.Nxf3 bxa6 12.Rc1-ը կբերեր թեորիապես պրոբլեմատիկ վերջնախաղի, որը բավական լավ վերլուծված է :Smile: 
*6...Be6*
Հետաքրքիր քայլ Նեպոյի կողմից: Սևերը փորձում են հարկադրել խաղաքարերի փոխանակում d5 դաշտում: Քայլնը ինքնին նորություն չէր (առաջին անգամ խաղացվել է երիտասարդ Կորչնոյի կողմից 1958-ին), սակայն լայն կիրառություն է ստացել 2009-ին Նանկինում Կարլսեն - Վան Յուե պարտիայում հանդիպելուց հետո: Իսկ առավել հաճախ հանդիպող շարունակությունն է՝ 6...c5 7.dxc5 Be6, բայց թերևս կարելի էր խաղալ նաև 6...c6 ....
*7.Qb3*
Սպիտակներն ուժեղացնում են ճնշումը կենտրոնում և սպառնում են b7 զինվորին: Վերոհիշյալ պարտիայում չինացին խաղաց հետևյալ կերպ 7.c5 c6 8.Bd3 Bg4 9.Qc2 Nfd7 10.Bxb8 Nxb8 11.h3 Bc8 12.f4 b6 13.Na4 e5! 14.dxe5 f6 15.exf6 Qxf6 ու առավելություն ստացան սևերը: Ահա և սկզբնաղբյուրը. 7.Nf3 dxc4! 8.Ng5 Nd5 9.Nxe6 fxe6 10.Bg3 Nxc3 11.bxc3 b5 12.Be2 Nd7 13.h4 e5 14.h5 exd4 15.cxd4 g5 16.h6 Bf6 17.Bg4 c5 /Բորիսենկո - Կորչնոյ, 1958, Սոչի/:
*7...c5*
Այո  :Jpit:  Հենց Գրյունֆելդի ոգով: Առավելագույն ռիսկ խաղացողի ու նաև մրցակցի համար: Առաջին անգամ այսպես խաղացել է Վլադիմիր Բելովը:
*8.Qxb7*
Լևոնը համառորեն շարունակում է նույն ոգով: Տալիս ես՝ վերցնում եմ: :LOL: 
*8...cxd4?*
Ձախողված քայլ: Յանը երևի շփոթել էր հնարավոր շարունակությունները: :Think: 
*9.exd4*
Լևոնը խաղում է համակարգչի նման: Սևերի հակախաղը լավը կլիներ 9.Qxa8 dxc3-ից հետո:
*9...Qb6?*
Երկրորդ կոպիտ սխալը: Նեպոն հաշվումների մեջ մոռացել էր, որ հետո d4 դաշտում փոխանակում կազմակերպել չի հաջողվի:
*10.Qxa8 Nh5*
Պարզ է դառնում, որ փրկարար 9...Nbd7-ը բախվում էր 10.c5!-ի անանց պարիսպին: Նեպոմնյաշչին կարող էր դեռ 10-րդ քայլում հանձնվել, բայց որոշեց շարունակել զուտ մինիատյուրայից խուսափելու համար:
*11.c5*
Լևոնը դաժան է, բայց արդարացի: :Jpit: 
*11...Qxb2 12.Bd2!*
Շաաատ վստահ ու ապահով քայլ: Սևերին հույս կտար միայն 12.Be3 Bxd4!-ը:
*12...Bxd4* 
Անգամ զինվորի կորուստը չի փոխում վիճակը: Սպիտակներին մնում է զարգացնել ֆիգուրները: Ինտրիգը մահացավ:
*13.Nf3 Nd7*
Զուր ջանքեր...
*14.Qxf8+*
 :Love:  Հրաշք քայլ: Լևոնը 14.Qxa7-ից ու 14.Qc6-ից ընտրեց թերևս լավագույնը:
*14...Kxf8 15.Nxd4*
Սևերի բանակից մնացել են բեկորներ:
*15...Nxc5 16.Rb1 Qa3* 
Սպիտակներից զարգացումն ավարտելու համար մնացել է 2 քայլ: Մնացածը վարպետության հարց է:
*17.Be2*
Ահա այդ քայլերից մեկը: Մնաց փոխատեղումը:
*17...Nf4*
Անօգուտ փորձ...
*18.O-O Nxe2+ 19.Ncxe2*
Վերջ, մնաց վերջնական հարվածը:
*19...Nd7*
Հնարավոր լավագույն տարբերակը: Օրինակ 19...Qxa2 20.Bh6+ Ke8 21.Ra1! Qc4 22.Rfc1 Qb4 23.Rxa7-ը շատ ավելի վատ է նայվում:
*20.Rb7*
Մոտենում է վերջնական հարվածը:
*20...Qa6 21.Nxe6+ Qxe6 22.Nd4 Qg4 23.Rc1*
Միայն ժամանակը՝ 1ժ 21ր - 0ժ 55ր, արդեն բավարար է Լևոնի համար:
*23...f6 24.Be3 Nb6 25.h3 Qe4 26.Rcc7*
Որոշիչ հարվածը: Սպիտակ նավակներն անկասելի են ու սև թագուհու կորուստն անխուսափելի է: Յանը հանձնվեց:  :Smile: 

Սա էլ վերջնական դիրքը.



Արոնյանն ու Նեպոն մինչև սկսելը.



Տուրի մնացած արդյունքներն ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակը հաջորդիվ:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2011), ars83 (20.01.2011), Երվանդ (22.01.2011), Լեո (18.01.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Նեպոմնյաշչի  :LOL:  Հլը մի հատ էլ չկրեր  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2011), Lion (19.01.2011), Moonwalker (19.01.2011), Երվանդ (22.01.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակում ո՞ր տեղնա զբաղեցնում հիմա Արոնյանը :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Նեպոմնյաշչի  Հլը մի հատ էլ չկրեր


 :Beee:  Իրան բան չասես, Նեպոն իմ սիրած գործող շախմատիստների հնգյակում ա: :Tongue: 





> Մրցաշարային աղյուսակում ո՞ր տեղնա զբաղեցնում հիմա Արոնյանը


3-րդ տուրից հետո կիսում ա 2-րդ տեղը ու կես միավորովա զիջում առաջատաներին, բայց դե 10 տուր էլ առջևում կա ու մեղմ ասած շատ բան կփոխվի: Չեմ կարծում, որ Գիրին կամ Նակամուրան նույն տեմպերով շարունակեն: :Wink: 

Սարգսյանն էլ Բ խմբումա կիսում 2-րդ տեղը:

----------

Lion (19.01.2011), Yellow Raven (19.01.2011), Երվանդ (22.01.2011), Լեո (18.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

:Love:  Հրաշք խաղա էլի շախմատը:
Հենց նոր Վեյկ ան Զեեում ավարտվեց 5-րդ տուրի Լևոնի պարտիան. *Կրամնիկ - Արոնյան ½-½*
Աներևակայելի գեղեցիկ պարտիա, ներքևում գրվածը ձեզ գուցե ոչինչ չասի, բայց հավատացեք խաղացված պարտիան հանգիստ կարելի է արվեստի գործ անվանել:

Կրամնիկն ու Արոնյանը մինչև պարտիան ուրախ զրուցում են.



Հիմա պարտիան:
*1.d4 d5 2.c4 c6 3.Nc3 Nf6 4.cxd5*
Սլավոնական պաշտպանության շրջուն տարբերակը:  :Wacko:  Հիմնականում նմանատիպ պարտիաներն անցնում են ծայրաստիճան անհետաքրքիր ու ավարտվում խաղաղ ելքով, բայց իհարկե լինում են բացառություններ: Օրինակ 3 տարի առաջ նույն Կրամնիկը բլիցի աշխարհի առաջնությունում հաղթեց Անանդին:
*4...cxd5 5.Bf4*
Այստեղ սակայն խաղը գնաց այլ հունով (2007-ին Մոսկվայում խաղացվել էր՝ 5.Nf3 Nc6 6.Bf4 a6 7.Rc1 Bf5 8.e3 Rc8 9.Be2 e6 10.O-O Be7? 11.Qb3 Na5 12.Qa4+ Nc6 13.Bxa6! Ra8 14.Bxb7! Rxa4 15.Bxc6+ Kf8 16.Nxa4 Ne4 17.Bb7 Nd6 18.Bxd6 Qxd6 19.Rc6 Qd7 20.Rc8+ Bd8 21.Ne5):
*5...Nc6 6.e3*
Սպիտակ ձին մնում է g1-ում՝ տալով ճկուն գործելու ազատ հնարավորություն (օրինակ՝ Bf1-d3, Ng1-e2, f2-f3, g2-g4 ևն):
*6...Bf5*
Սև փիղը վերահսկում է b1-h7 անկյունագիծը:
*7.Rc1*
Սպիտակները սպասում են e7-e6 քայլին, որը f5 փղին կկտրի թագուհու թևից ու գործողության ազատություն կտա Վլադիմիրին:  :Think: 
*7...e6*
Լևոնը փոքր ինչ տատանվելուց հետո ընտրեց այս մեկը (կիրառելի է նաև 7...a6-ը):
*8.Qb3*
Կրամնիկը կարծես խաղում է ըստ տնային պատրաստության :Think: : b7 զինվորը հարվածի տակ է, և նրան պաշտպանելը ամենևին էլ հեշտ չի լինի:
*8...Qb6*
Թագուհիների փոխանակումը, իբրև լարումը թուլացնելու միջոց (հիմնական շարունակությունն այստեղ 8...Bb4-ն էր):
*9.Qxb6 axb6*
Դեռ Կաբաբլանկայի ժամանականերից հայտնի է, որ նման շարունակությունները այնքան պարզ չեն, որքան թվում է: Կրամնիկը լուրջ մտածում է: Ժամանակը՝ 1ժ 29ր - 1ժ 29ր:
*10.Bb5*
Հանդիպում է նաև առավել պրոֆիլակտիկ 10.a3-ը:
*10...Be7*
Քայլ առանց այլևայլությունների՝ ուղղված դիրքի հավասարեցմանը: Ի դեպ նորամուծություն:  :Jpit: 
*11.f3*
Սպիտակների խաղաքարտը բացվեց, Լևոնին լուրջ հակախաղ է անհրաժեշտ: :Unsure: 
*11...O-O*
Սևերն էլ զարգացնում են սեփական ֆիգուրները:
*12.a3*
Եվ այնուամենայնիվ ... :Jpit:  Լևոնը պիտի ընտրի Na5-ի ու Nh5-ի միջև :Think: : Դրա համար նա 17 րոպե ժամանակի առավելություն ունի:
*12...Rfc8*
Օգտակար, ճկուն մանևր: Ձի с6-ի հերթը դեռ կգա:
*13.Nge2* 
Սպիտակների դիրքը շատ ավելի հարմոնիկ է, բաաայց միայն առաջին հայացքից: ::}: 
*13...Na5*
Միակ կառուցողական ու օգտակար քայլը: :Yes: 
*14.Na4 Rxc1+*
Սպիտակների թույլ տեղին «խփող» քայլին Արոնյանը, երկար մտածելուց հետո պատասխանեց, շատ հաջողված քայլով:
*15.Nxc1 Nc4 16.Bxc4 dxc4*
Ո՜ւխ :Love: ... իր ոճով: Շենշող՝ լավ բնորոշիչ այս քայլի համար:
*17.Nxb6 Ra6*
Կրամնիկն ընդունում է մարտահրավերը: Որոշումը կայացված է: :Goblin: 
*18.Nxc4 Nd5* 
Եվս մի անակնկալ Արոնյանից  :Jpit:  Մեր Լյովը հրաշք մարզավիճակում է:
*19.Ne5 Rb6!*
 :Rolleyes:  Ինչպես համակարգիչը...
*20.Ned3 Bxd3 21.Nxd3 Bxa3* 
Սա ցնծություն է շախմատասերների համար  :Jpit: 
*22.Bg3 Bxb2 23.Ke2*
Նյութական հավասարությունը վերականգնված է, ավելին Արոնյանը մի փոքր էլ դիրքային առավելություն ունի: Սպիտակների պլանները լիովին ձախողվեցին: :Yerexa: 
*23...Rc6 24.Bf2 Rc2+ 25.Kd1 Rxf2 26.Nxf2*
Կրամնիկը որոշեց ռիսկի չդիմել և ... ½-½ :Smile: 

Արդյունքում ստացվեց.



Կարծես թե այսօրվա տուրից հետո մրցաշարային աղյուսակի վերևում որ.է փոփոխություն չի լինի: Առջևում են Անանդն ու Նակամուրան: Արոնյանը, Գիրիյի և Վաշիե-Լագրավի հետ նրանցին հետ է մնում կես քայլով: Սակայն կարծում եմ Լևոնը լավ շանսեր ունի. հզորներից նա պետք է խաղա միայն Անանդի հետ, փոխարենը աուտսայդերներից շատերը լավ զոհեր կարող են լինել նրա համար: :Smile:  Տեսնենք...
Բ խմբում Գաբին ևս 3 շախմատիստների հետ կիսում է 3-րդ տեղը՝ 1 միավորով հետ մնալով առաջատար Մակշեյնից:

----------

Ambrosine (21.01.2011), ars83 (20.01.2011), Sagittarius (21.01.2011), Yellow Raven (21.01.2011), Երվանդ (22.01.2011), Լեո (20.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Նոր ավարտվեց Վեյկ ան Զեեի գերմրցաշարի 6-րդ տուրը.

Անանդ - Գրիշչուկ ½-½
*Արոնյան - Վան Հաո ½-½*
Գիրի - Նոպոմնյաշչի 0-1
Պոնոմարյով - Վաշիե-Լագրավ ½-½
Շիրով - Կրամնիկ 0-1
Սմիթս - Կարլսեն 0-1
Լ'Ամի - Նակամուրա 0-1

Ճիշտն ասած Արոնյանի բավական անհետաքրքիր ու երկար պարտիան վվերլուծելու հավես չունեմ: Ուղղակի՝
*1. d4 d5 2. c4 c6 3. Nf3 Nf6 4. Nc3 dxc4 5. a4 Bf5 6. e3 e6 7. Bxc4 Bb4 8. O-O Nbd7 9. Qe2 Bg4 10. h3 Bxf3 11. Qxf3 O-O 12. Rd1 Rc8 13. e4 e5 14. d5 cxd5 15. Bxd5 Bxc3 16. bxc3 Nxd5 17. Rxd5 Qc7 18. Qg3 Nb6 19. Rxe5 f6 20. Rb5 Qxg3 21. fxg3 Rf7 22. Bf4 g5 23. Be3 Rxc3 24. Bf2 Rc4 25. Ra5 Nc8 26. e5 b6 27. Rd5 fxe5 28. Rxe5 h6 29. Re8+ Kh7 30. Rd1 Rcc7 31. h4 Ne7 32. Rdd8 Kg6 33. g4 Rc1+ 34. Kh2 Rxf2 35. h5+ Kg7 36. Rxe7+ Rf7 37. Re6 Rc4 38. Rg6+ Kh7 39. Rdd6 Rxg4 40. Rxh6+ Kg8 41. Rdg6+ Rg7 42. a5 Rxg6 43. Rxg6+ Kh7 44. g3 Rc4 45. axb6 axb6 46. Kh3 g4+ 47. Kh4 b5 48. Kg5 b4 49. Rh6+ Kg7 50. Rd6 Rc5+ 51. Kxg4 Rb5 ½-½*

Ու վերջնական դիրքը.



Մրցաշարային աղյուսակում իշխում են Անանդն ու Նակամուրան 4,5-ական միավորով: Հետևում են ևս 5 շախմատիստներ (նաև Արոնյանը) 3,5-ական միավորով: Բայց կարծում եմ օբյեկտիվորեն Լևոնը բավական լավ շանսեր ունի: Նախ նրա լրացուցիչ՝ Զոնեբորն-Բերգերի գործակիցը ամենաբարձրն է 12,25, ինչը նրան հավասար միավորների դեպքում առավելություն կտա: Հետո Անանդը մյուս տուրում պիտի խաղա Կարլսենի, հետո էլ Նակամուրայի հետ, իսկ Արոնյանին առջևում սպասում են հոլլանդական քառյակը ու գլխավոր անհաջողակ Շիրովը: Ինչևէ, տեսնենք :Think:

----------

Ambrosine (22.01.2011), ars83 (21.01.2011), Yellow Raven (22.01.2011), Արշակ (22.01.2011), Երվանդ (22.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Նոր ավարտվեց Վեյկ ան Զեեի գերմրցաշարի 7-րդ տուրը: Հատեցինք հասարակած, իսկ կրքերը ավելի շիկացած են քան երբեք  :Jpit: :
Այսօրվա պարտիաները.

Կարլսեն - Անանդ (!!) ½-½
*Գրիշչուկ - Արոնյան 0-1*
Կրամնիկ - Գիրի 1-0
Նակամուրա - Սմիթս 1-0
Նեպոմնյաշչի - Պոնոմարյով ½-½
Վաշիե-Լագրավ - Լ'Ամի ½-½
Վան Հաո - Շիրով ½-½

Հիմա անցնենք Լևոնի պարտիան: :Love:  Նախ Գրիշչուկի հետ խաղը կարևոր էր, որովհետև Արոնյանի պիտի աշխատեր շատ հեռու չմնալ Անանդից մինչև վաղվա անմիջական պարտիան(!): Հետո էլ կարևոր էր «ատամ ցույց տալ» Սաշային մայիսի հավակնորդների մրցախաղից առաջ: Ինչևէ անցնենք պարտիային: Նախ ասեմ Գրիշչուկն էնքան վատ անցկացրեց իր այսպես կոչված «time management»-ը, որ մարդու զարմանքն էր առաջանում: Հետո էլ 2600+ խաղացողի համար շատ թույլ քայլաշարեր էր անում: :Shok: 
Ինչևէ, անցնենք պարտիային.

*1. e4 e5 2. Nf3 Nc6 3. Bb5 a6 4. Ba4 Nf6 5. O-O Be7 6. Bxc6 dxc6 7. Nc3 Nd7 8. d4 exd4 9. Nxd4 O-O 10. Qe2* 
Իսպանական պարտիա (Ռուի Լոպեսի պաշտպանություն) հետաձգված փոխանակմամբ:
*Bd6 11. Be3 Nf6 12. f4 Ng4 13. Rad1 Nxe3 14. Qxe3 f6 15. Nce2 Qe7 16. Kh1 Re8 17. Ng3 Qf7 18. b3 Bg4 19. Rde1 Bd7 20. Nf3 Rad8 21. e5 fxe5 22. fxe5 Qg6 23. Qa7 Bb4 24. Rd1 Bc8 25. Qf2 Rxd1 26. Rxd1 Rf8 27. Qe2 Be7 28. Rf1 h6 29. Nd4 c5 30. Rxf8+ Bxf8 31. Nf3 Be6 32. Nf1 b5 33. c4*
Դե նորմալ «գրքային միջնախաղ»: Վճռական դեր խաղաց ժամանակ Սաշայի ժամանակի դեֆիցիտը ու... բնականաբար հետևեց 33-րդ քայլի սխալը (քայլը տեսականում հնարավոր է, բայց 2600+ խաղացողի համար թուու՜յլ է): :Sad: 
*33. ...bxc4 34. bxc4 Qb1 35. h3 Qc1 36. Nd2 Be7 37. Kh2 Bg5 38. g3 Qc2 39. a3 Qf5 40. g4 Bf4+ 41. Kg2 Qxe5 42. Qxe5 Bxe5 43. Ne3 Bb2*
Աստիճանաբար մարում է սպիտակների ակտիվությունը ու նկատվում «արոնյանական» ձեռագիրը:
*44. Nb1*
Այստեղից սկսվում են սխալները :Wacko:  Ուղղակի գրեմ ճիշտ/առավել ընդունելի տարբերակը:
[44. Nc2!?-+]
*44. ...Kf7 45. Kf3 Kf6 46. Ke4*
Համակարգիչը հուշում է, բայց ես մի քիչ կասկածում եմ արդյունավետությանը :Think: 
[46. Kf4 Bc1+-]
*46. ...Kg5 47. Nd5*
Իսկական վարպետների համար
[47. Kf3 Bd4+-]
*47. ... Bxd5+ 48. cxd5*
Հետո Deep Rybka 4-ն ու Houdini 1.5a-ն առաջարկում են բարդագույն վարիացիաներ սպիտակների փրկության համար, որոնց պոչը գնում է 120 քայլից այնկողմ /իհարկե մարդու համար դրանք անհասանելի/:
Ու վերջում՝
*48. ... Kh4 49. Nd2 Bxa3 0-1*
Հատկանշական է, որ համակարգիչը Լևոնի ՕԳԳ-ն 92% ցույց տվեց :Shok:  Это уже высший пилотаж!!

Ու վերջնական դիրքը.



Հիմա մրցաշարային աղյուսակի վերնամասի մասին:
1. Նակամուրա - 5.5 (Զ. Բ.-ի գործակիցը 13)
2. Անանդ - 5 (14,5)
3. Արոնյան - 4.5 (16,25)
    Կրամնիկ - 4.5 (13)

Բոլոր վերլուծողները խոստովանում են, որ Արոնյանը լավագույն շանսերն ունի: Լևոնին մնում է միայն ոչ ոքի խաղալ Անանդի հետ վաղը ու հետո հաշվեհարդար տեսնել բանԾիկով փաթաթված Գիրիի, Լ'Ամիի, Պոնոմարյովի (էս մեկի հետ ոչ ոքին էլ կանցնի :Jpit:  ) ու հատկապես Շիրովի ու Սմիթսի հետ: Ամեն ինչ Լևոնի ձեռքերում է

Հետաքրքիր մի նկար՝ մտքեր... մտքեր... (ետևի պլանում Ալեքսեյ Շիրովն է):



Վաղը մեզ լուուո՜ւրջ պարտիա է սպասվում՝ *Անանդ - Արոնյան* :Love:

----------

Monk (22.01.2011), Sagittarius (23.01.2011), Երվանդ (22.01.2011), Լեո (23.01.2011), Ներսես_AM (22.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Քիչ առաջ ավարտվեց *Անանդ - Արոնյան* պարտիան *½-½*: Ճիշտն ասած 99%-ով համոզված էի արդյունքում, բայց ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում էր Անանդի տրամադրվածությունը: Անանդը տառապում է մի տեսակ արոնյանաֆոբիայով  :Jpit: , իսկ դասական պարտիաներում վիճակագրությունն էլ Լևոնի օգտին է(+4 =6 -1): Հետո էլ ուզում էի զգալ խաղի որակների տարբերությունը: Տպավորությունս ասեմ. Անանդը ծաա՜նր է նայվում (չնայած գրեթե միշտ գտնում է օպտիմալ քայլը, բայց տարիքն իրենն անում է): 34 քայլից հետո ժամանակը 0ժ. 22ր. - 1ժ. 16ր.: Հետո էլ հնդիկը 60-ականների սովետական դպրոցի օրինակով շատ պահպանողական է: :Nea:  Երկար խաղաշարերի ժամանակ Վիշին ըստ իս բավական խոցելի է: :Think: 
Ինչևէ, դառնանք պարտիային.

*1. e4 e5 2. Nf3 Nc6 3. Bb5 a6 4. Ba4 Nf6 5. O-O Be7 6. Re1 b5 7. Bb3 O-O*
Երկու կողմից էլ բրիցային սկզբնախաղ մինչև մոտավորապես 20-րդ քայլը: Սկսեցին Ռուի Լոպեսի (իսպանական) պաշտպանությամբ: Ընդհանուր առմամբ երկուսն էլ նման սկզբնախաղերի մեծ փորձ ունեն: 
*8. c3 d5* 
Սպիտակների հիմնական ագրեսիվ շարունակությունը Մարշալի հարձակումն է: 3...a6 4.Ba4 Nf6 5.0-0 Be7 6.Re1 b5 7.Bb3 0-0 8.c3-ից հետո սևերը խաղում են 8...d5՝ զոհաբերելով զինվոր: Հիմնական քայլաշարը 9.exd5 Nxd5-ն է (9...e4?!, Հերման Շտեյների վարիացիան ավանդաբար թույլ է համարվում):
*9. exd5 Nxd5 10. Nxe5 Nxe5 11. Rxe5 c6* 
Սա հիմնական տարբերակի այլընտրանքն է 11...Nf6!?  :Think: 
*12. d4 Bd6 13. Re1 Qh4 14. g3 Qh3 15. Be3 Bg4*
15 քայլ ընդհամենը 3 րոպեում. սա դասական շախմատի համար լուրջ արագություն է: Կողմերը խաղում են ըստ «գրքի»:
*16. Qd3 Rae8 17. Nd2 Qh5 18. Qf1 Re7 19. a4 Rfe8 20. axb5 axb5 21. Bxd5 Qxd5 22. Qg2 Qxg2+*
Եվս 10 րոպե ու կողմերն անցնում են 20 քայլի սահմանը դեռ «գրքով»: :Jpit: 
*23. Kxg2 h5*
Կողմերը հետևում են 2 տարի առաջ Գրան Պրի մրցաշարում խաղացված *Բաքրո - Արոնյան* պարտիային:
*24. Rec1*
Անանդն առաջինն է շեղվում վերևի պարտիայի քայլաշարից: Այնտեղ Բաքրոն խաղաց Ra5, որին հետևեց Rea1-ը: Անանդը նախընտրում է նավակները ետնագծում պահել:
*24... f6* 
Արոնյանը ապահովում է g5-ն սպիտակների սևադաշտ փղից ու նպատակ ունի հետո դեպի h4 շարժվելու: Դիրքն արդեն հուշում է կա՛մ նույնադաշտ փղերով պարտադրված ոչ ոքի կա՛մ տարադաշտ փղերով խաղ՝ ոչ ոքիի հեռանկարով:
*25. b3 g5*
Անանդը զարգացնում է թագուհու թևը, որտեղ նա զինվորի առավելություն ունի: Հաջորդ տրամաբանական քայլը c4-ն է:
*26. c4 bxc4*
Լևոնը շեշտը դնում է զույգ փղերի հարմար դասավորվածության վրա:
*27. Nxc4 Bc7 28. Na5*
Անանդն էլ դեմ չէ տարադաշտ փղերով շարունակելուն:
*28... Bxa5 29. Rxa5 Bd7 30. b4 Rb8 31. Rc4 Kf7 32. Kf1 Kg6 33. Ke2 Bg4+ 34. Kd2*
Ահա և տրամաբանական վախճանը: Սպիտակները աննշան լավ են նայվում, բայց զարգացման հեռանկարը բացակայում է: *½-½*

Վերջնական դիրքը՝



Տուրի մնացած պարտիաները բացի Պոնոմարյով - Կրամնիկ ½-½-ից շարունակվում են: Հատկապես կարևոր ու հետաքրքիր է Կարլսեն - Նակամուրա պարտիան: Մագնուսի հնարավոր հաղթանակը շատ նպաստավոր կլինի Լևոնի համար: :Jpit:  Վաղը հանգստյան օր է, իսկ ամսի 25-ին Անանդը կխաղա առաջատար Նակամուրայի, իսկ Լևոնը Շիրովի հետ: Հաշվի առնելով, թե Շիրովն ինչ վարպետորեն է փչացնում սեփական դիրքը :LOL: , Արոնյանի համար հաղթելը պիտի բավական հեշտ լինի: Արդյունքները հաջորդիվ:  :Smile:

----------

Lion (23.01.2011), Sagittarius (23.01.2011), Surveyr (31.01.2011), Երվանդ (24.01.2011), Լեո (23.01.2011), Ներսես_AM (23.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

:Jpit:  Ահա և 8-րդ տուրի արդյունքները.

Անանդ - Արոնյան ½-½
Շիրով - Գրիշչուկ 1-0
Գիրի - Վան Հաո 1-0
Պոնոմարյով - Կրամնիկ ½-½
Լ'Ամի - Նեպոմնյաշչի ½-½
Սմիթս - Վաշիե-Լագրավ 0-1
Կարլսեն - Նակամուրա 1-0

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը.

*1.* Անանդ - 5.5 (Զոնեբորն-Բերգերի գործակիցը 19)
Նակամուրա - 5.5 (16)
*3.* Արոնյան - 5 (21!!)
Կարլսեն - 5 (19)
Կրամնիկ - 5 (18.5)
Վաշիե-Լագրավ - 5 (15)
*7.* Նեպոմնյաշչի - 4.5 (15.25)
*8.* Պոնոմարյով - 4 (16)
Գիրի - 4 (15.75)
*10.* Լ'Ամի - 3 (12.5)
Վան Հաո - 3 (10.75)
*12.* Շիրով - 2.5 (8.25)
*13.* Գրիշչուկ - 2 (10)
Սմիթս - 2 (6)

Կապույտով նշվածները Արոնյանի ապագա մրցակիցներն են: :LOL:  :Love: 

Այսօրվա ֆոտոներից.
Անանդ - Արոնյան



Մի հատ էլ նկար էի ման գալիս, որ էս էջի վրա գոնե սիրուն բան լիներ :LOL: 
Ոնց որ գտա, իրա հետ ես էլ մեծ հաճույքով կխաղայի :Love: . Տանյա Սաչդև (Հնդկաստան)՝

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.01.2011), einnA (23.01.2011), Malxas (24.01.2011), Monk (24.01.2011), Sagittarius (23.01.2011), Երվանդ (24.01.2011), Ձայնալար (23.01.2011), Ներսես_AM (23.01.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Աչքով տվիր էլի  :Angry2:  ոչոքու հոտ ա գալիս  :Sad:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Աչքով տվիր էլի  ոչոքու հոտ ա գալիս


Բարլուս :Tongue: 
Կրում ենք *ոնց որ* (ճիշտ ա ոչ առանց Շիրովի օգնության :LOL:  :LOL: )

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բարլուս
> Կրում ենք ոնց որ (ճիշտ ա ոչ առանց Շիրովի օգնության)


Լուս բարի  :Tongue: 
Էտ աչքդ տարա Շիրովի վրա  :LOL:  

Բայց աչքիս Լևոնը մի բան գիտեր, որ էսքան ձգում էր  :LOL:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Լուս բարի 
> Էտ աչքդ տարա Շիրովի վրա  
> 
> Բայց աչքիս Լևոնը մի բան գիտեր, որ էսքան ձգում էր


Հետաքրքիր ա ո՞նց ա Լյոշան հաջողացնում ամենապատասխանատու պահերին ամենատափակ քայլը գտնի: :Think: 
Բայց սպասի պրծնի աչքով չտանք:  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Կրեց …ՃՃՃՃ

----------

einnA (25.01.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Աչքի ուլունք նկար եմ ման գալիս կես ժամա չեմ գտնում  :Angry2:  

Ապրի Շիրովը  :Hands Up:   :Yahoo:   :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.01.2011), Ariadna (26.01.2011), Monk (26.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ֆու՜ :Jpit:  կես մարդ դառանք:

9-րդ տուրի արդյունքները :Yes: ՝

*Արոնյան - Շիրով 1-0*
Գրիշչուկ - Գիրի ½-½
Կրամնիկ - Լ'Ամի 1-0
Նակամուրա - Անանդ ½-½
Նեպոմնյաշչի - Սմիթս 0-1
Վաշիե-Լագրավ - Կարլսեն ½-½
Վան Հաո - Պոնոմարյով 1-0

Ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակը.

*1.* *Արոնյան - 6 (Զ. Բ. 26)*
Անանդ - 6 (25.5)
Կրամնիկ - 6 (23.5)
Նակամուրա - 6 (24.25)
5. Կարլսեն - 5.5 (24)
Վաշիե-Լագրավ (20.25)
Մնացածն էլ կարևոր չի: :LOL: 

Հալալ ա մեր Լյովին (ջահանդամը թե Շիրովը չօգնեց :LOL: ):
Պարտիայի մասին բան չեմ կարող ասել: Դեռ տաք եմ ու էս էլ էն պարտիաներից ա, որ տախտակի վրա վերլուծել ա ուզում: Երկկողմանի շեղումներ, կոպիտ սխալներ հատկապես Շիրովից: Բայց էդ հետո :Wink: 



 :Bux:

----------

Ariadna (26.01.2011), ars83 (26.01.2011), einnA (25.01.2011), Malxas (25.01.2011), Monk (26.01.2011), Sagittarius (25.01.2011), Yellow Raven (27.01.2011), Գանգրահեր (29.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Լյովի վրա կենտրոնացանք Գաբին մի տեսակ անտեսվեց: :Think:  Բայց ասեմ շատ էլ իզուր: :Jpit: 
Բ խմբում մրցաշարային աղյուսակն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը.

*1.* *Սարգսյան - 6 (Զ.Բ. 25.75)*
Մըքշեյն - 6 (25.25)
Սո - 6 (23)
*4.* Տկաչով - 5.5 (22.5)
Եֆիմենկո - 5.5 (20.25)

Կարող ա ես տարի 2-ը մեկում անենք: :Think:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (26.01.2011), ars83 (26.01.2011), einnA (25.01.2011), Lion (26.01.2011), Monk (26.01.2011), Yellow Raven (27.01.2011), Գանգրահեր (29.01.2011), Ձայնալար (26.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Այսօր Վեյկ ան Զեեում վերջին հագստյան օրն է: Վաղվանից կսկսվեն 3 վճռական տուրերը: Երեկվա արդյունքները:

Անանդ - Շիրով	1-0
Գիրի - Արոնյան  ½-½
Պոնոմարյով - Գրիշչուկ  1-0
Լ’Ամի - Վան Հաո  0-1
Սմիթս - Կրամնիկ  ½-½
Կարլսեն -	Նեպոմնյաշչի  0-1
Նակամուրա - Վաշիե-Լագրավ  1-0 

Նակամուրան սուպեր պատրտիա խաղաց ու հաղթահարեց Մաքսիմ Վաշիե-Լագրավի ամենևին ոչ հեշտ արգելքը: Անանդը հերթական հաղթանակը նվեր ստացավ: Արոնյանը ըստ եության ամենևին դեմ չէր 25-րդ քայլին կրկնությամբ ոչ ոքիին: Իսկ օրվա լավագույն պարտիա «Piet Zwart» մրցանակին ու 500 եվրոյին արժանացավ Կարլսենին հաղթած Նեպոն:
Ըստ էության հաղթելու հիմնական հավակնորդներն են 7-ական միավոր ունեցող Անանդն ու Նակամուրան և 6.5-ական միավոր ունեցող Արոնյանն ու Կրամնիկը:
Վաղվա առավել հետաքրքիր պարտիաներն են՝

Վաշիե-Լագրավ - Անանդ
Նեպոմնյաշչի - Նակամուրա
Կրամնիկ - Կարլսեն
Արոնյան - Պոնոմարյով

Երևում է, որ ամենաթեթև մրցակիցը ունի սպիտակներով խաղացող Լևոնը ու կարծում եմ հիմա արդեն մինչև 30-րդ քայլն արհեստական ոչ ոքիներ չեն լինի: Հաղթանակն անհրաժեշտ է բոլորին:
Ի դեպ հետաքրքիր հանգամանք, այսօր առավոտվա վարկանիշային աղյուսակի վերնամասն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը.

Անանդ - 2816,9 (+6,9 հունվարյան ՖԻԴԵ-ի աղյուսակի համեմատ)
Արոնյան - 2814,4 (+9,4)
Կարլսեն - 2813,1 (-0,9)
Կրամնիկ - 2793,2 (+9,2)
Կարյակին - 2776 (0)

Փաստորեն հաղթողը ամենայն հավանականությամբ կդառնա №1-ը: Սպասենք, տեսնենք ինչ կլինի: :Think:

----------

Ariadna (27.01.2011), ars83 (27.01.2011), Lion (27.01.2011), Monk (27.01.2011), Արշակ (27.01.2011), Գանգրահեր (29.01.2011)

----------


## Lion

Բայց հետաքրքիր է - Կարլսենին հաղթել է ամենևին էլ ոչ առաջատար Նեպոմյաշչին (գոնե ազգանունը սենց չլիներ  :Smile:  )??!! Իրոք, որ Կարլսենին օրերը չեն: Ու մի բան էլ - թու-թու-թոյւ, մեր Լևոնը շատ կայուն է խաղում, ի տարբերություն հենց նույն Կարլսենի...

----------

Moonwalker (27.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Բայց հետաքրքիր է - Կարլսենին հաղթել է ամենևին էլ ոչ առաջատար Նեպոմյաշչին (գոնե ազգանունը սենց չլիներ  )??!! Իրոք, որ Կարլսենին օրերը չեն: Ու մի բան էլ - թու-թու-թոյւ, մեր Լևոնը շատ կայուն է խաղում, ի տարբերություն հենց նույն Կարլսենի...


Հա Լիոն ջան, Մագնուսն առանց Կասպարովի մշակած մարզման մեթոդի ամենևին էլ էն չի: Գարրի Կիմովիչը ճիշտ էր ասում, որ «Մագնուսը աներևակայելի շախմատային տաղանդ ունի, բայց ամենևին չի աշխատում իր վրա: Ես ամեն ամիս տեսնում եմ նրան ավելի ու ավելի վատ խաղալիս»:

----------

Lion (27.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Վեյկ ան Զեեի «Տատա Սթիլ» գերմրցաշարում մնացել են 2 վճռական տուրերը.
Երեկվա արդյունքները.

Վաշիե-Լագրավ - Անանդ	½-½
Նեպոմնյաշչի -	Նակամուրա  0-1
Կրամնիկ - Կարլսեն  0-1
Վան Հաո - Սմիթս  ½-½
Գրիշչուկ - Լ’Ամի  ½-½
Արոնյան - Պոնոմարյով  ½-½
Շիրով - Գիրի  ½-½ 

Ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակի վերնամասն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը.

*1.* Նակամուրա - 8
*2.* Անանդ - 7,5
*3.* Արոնյան - 7

Ճապոնական արմատներով ամերիկացու փայլուն խաղը անկեղծ ասած զարմացնում է բոլորին: Ու այսօր Վիշիի ու Լևոնի երկրպագուները պիտի աղոթեն Կրամնիկի համար Նակամուրա - Կրամնիկ պարտիայում: :Jpit:  Լյովը հաղթելու շանսերը պահպանելու համար պիտի հաղթի Լ'Ամիին այսօր ու Սմիթսին վաղը: Խնդիրն իհարկե իրագործելի է, ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ է նաև հարակից հանգամանքների բարենպաստ դասավորություն: Սպասենք: :Think:

----------

ars83 (29.01.2011), Lion (29.01.2011), Malxas (29.01.2011), Monk (30.01.2011), V!k (29.01.2011), Yellow Raven (29.01.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Մի բանի վրա կցանկանայի հրավիրել բոլորի ուշադրությունը: Երևի նկատած կլինեք, վերջին ժամանակներս Լևոնը համարյա չի պարտվում: Ճիշտ է, հաղթանակներն էլ շատ չեն, բայց պարտությունները հազվադեպ են: Ինձ թվում է նման հստակ խաղով նա կարող է աշխարհի չեմպիոն դառնալ: Աչքով չտանք...

----------

Lion (29.01.2011), Monk (30.01.2011), Moonwalker (29.01.2011), Գանգրահեր (29.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մի բանի վրա կցանկանայի հրավիրել բոլորի ուշադրությունը: Երևի նկատած կլինեք, վերջին ժամանակներս Լևոնը համարյա չի պարտվում: Ճիշտ է, հաղթանակներն էլ շատ չեն, բայց պարտությունները հազվադեպ են: Ինձ թվում է նման հստակ խաղով նա կարող է աշխարհի չեմպիոն դառնալ: Աչքով չտանք...


Ճիշտ ես դասական շախմատում (ոչ արագ կամ կայծակնային) նա չի պարտվել արդեն երևի մի վեց-յոթ ամիս: Իսկ շախմատում կարևորը հաճախ չպարտվելն է: Աչքով չտանք, բայց Լ'Ամիի հետ հենց հիմա թեթև լավ ա նայվում մեր Լյովը: Պարտիայի վերլուծությունը շուտով (գովազդում եմ էլի :Jpit:  ):

----------

Ariadna (29.01.2011), ars83 (29.01.2011), Malxas (29.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Էէ՜, ոչ ոքի :Sad: 
Վերլուծելուս հավեսն էլ փախավ: Կարճ ասեմ: Խաղացվեց Չեխական Բենոնի տարատեսակը (իդեպ այս հազվադեպ սկզբնախաղով իմ հիշած մյուս պարտիան էլ էր Արոնյանի կարարմամբ՝ 2005-ին մի չինացու դեմ /կարծեմ Ժաո Խուեի/): Միջնախաղում Լևոնը հազար տեսակի տարօրինակություն արեց՝ փորձելով շեղել մրցակցին պաշտպանության ճիշտ ուղղուց: Հետաքրքիր էր, որ շախմատային մեկնաբանները (բոլորն էլ 2600+ շախմատիստներ) Լևոնի միջնախաղային քայլերից հետո թեման «ցրում էին»՝ սպասելով զարգացմանը:  :Jpit:  Անգամ պահ եղավ Լ'Ամին +2 առավելություն ուներ, բայց Արոնյանին հաջողվեց հավասարեցնել: Վերջնախաղում սևերը նախընտրելի էին, բայց տեսական ոչ ոքին չհաջողվեց շրջանցել՝

*1. d4 Nf6 2. c4 c5 3. d5 e5 4. Nc3 d6 5. e4 Nbd7 6. Bd3 Be7 7. Nge2 g6 8. h3 h5 9. Be3 h4 10. Qd2 a6 11. a4 b6 12. Kd1 Nh7 13. Kc2 Rb8 14. Rhf1 Bg5 15. Ng1 Rb7 16. Nf3 Be7 17. g3 hxg3 18. fxg3 Ndf8 19. g4 g5 20. Ne2 Ng6 21. Ng3 Nf4 22. Nf5 Bxf5 23. exf5 b5 24. axb5 axb5 25. cxb5 Nxd3 26. Qxd3 c4 27. Qe2 O-O 28. b6 Rxb6 29. Bxb6 Qxb6 30. Qxc4 Rb8 31. Ra2 Nf6 32. Kb1 Qe3 33. Ka1 e4 34. Nd4 Qxh3 35. Qc1 e3 36. Ra3 Bf8 37. Rxe3 Qxg4 38. Rd3 Bg7 39. Rg1 Qe4 40. Qe3 Qxe3 41. Rxe3 Nxd5 42. Rxg5 Nxe3 43. f6 Nd5 44. Rxg7+ Kf8 45. Rh7 Nxf6 46. Rh6 ½-½*

Վերջնական դիրքը.



Հիմա արդեն մրցաշարում հաղթելու շանսերը զուտ տեսական են: Դրա համար Արոնյանի հաղթանակին զուգահեռ անհրաժեշտ է Նակամուրայի պարտությունը Վան Հաոից ( :Huh: ) ու հետո էլ լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներ:



Արդյունքները տուրի ավարտից հետո:  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.01.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ես այնպիսի տպավորություն ունեմ, որ Լևոնը ուղղակի խնայում է իր ուժերը...

----------

Malxas (29.01.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Ես այնպիսի տպավորություն ունեմ, որ Լևոնը ուղղակի խնայում է իր ուժերը...


Ինչ ուզում է թող անի, մենակ թե աշխարհի չեմպիոն դառնա:

----------

Lion (31.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ես այնպիսի տպավորություն ունեմ, որ Լևոնը ուղղակի խնայում է իր ուժերը...


Լիոն ջան, բա ինչ ես ուզում ցանկացած շախմատիստի կարիերայում կարևորագույն իրադարձությունն ա մոտենում Լևոնի համար: Մայիսին Կազանում Գրիշչուկի հետ *հավակնորդների մրցաշարի* առաջին ռաունդը կսկսվի: Ու դրան ընդառաջ բացել բոլոր խաղաքարտերն ու սկզբնախաղային տնային տարբերակները սխալ կլիներ: Վերջիվերջո անկախ արդյունքից (իսկ 19-րդ կարգի մրցաշարի եռյակում լինելն ամեն դեպքում պատվաբեր է) Արոնյանը նվազագույնը 5-7 կետով անելացրեց անձնական վարկանիշը (2812):

----------

Lion (31.01.2011), Malxas (29.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Վերջ, ավարտվեց Վեյկ ան Զեեի «Տատա Սթիլ» գերմրցաշարը:
Եզրափակիչ տուրի արդյունքները.

Արոնյան - Սմիթս  ½-½
Գիրի - Պոնոմարյով  ½-½
Գրիշչուկ - Կարլսեն  ½-½
Կրամնիկ - Վաշիե-Լագրավ  ½-½
Նեպոմնյաշչի - Անանդ  ½-½
Շիրով - Լ'Ամի  ½-½
Վան Հաո - Նակամուրա  ½-½

Ա խմբի մրցաշարային աղյուսակի վերջնական տեսքը հետևյալն է՝

*1.* Նակամուրա - 9 (Զ.Բ. 52.5)
*2.* Անանդ - 8.5 (51.75)
*3.* Կարլսեն - 8 (51)
Արոնյան - 8 (48.75)
*4.* Կրամնիկ - 7.5 (45.25)
Վաշիե-Լագրավ - 7.5 (44.5)
*7.* Գիրի - 6.5 (42.5)
Պոնոմարյով - 6.5 (39.5)
*9.* Նեպոմնյաշչի - 6 (38.25)
Վան Հաո - 6 (35.75)
*11.* Գրիշչուկ - 4.5 (28.75)
Լ'Ամի - 4.5 (28)
Սմիթս - 4.5 (26.25)
*13.* Շիրով - 4 (23.25)



Ընդհանուր առմամբ վատ չէ Լևոնի համար: Հաշվի առնելով, որ Արոնյանը Անանդի հետ միակն էր, որ պարտություն չկրեց: Վեյկ ան Զեեից Լևոնը կժամանի Հայաստան ու ողջ փետրվար ամիսը կնախապատրաստվի մայիսի հավակնորդների մրցաշարին: Նրա մարզումային թիմում կլինեն աշխարհում վարկանիշով շախմատիստ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը (2721 ELO), Լևոնի ընկերն ու մեր հավաքականի անդամ Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը (2667 ELO), Արոնյանի կողմից հրավիրված (ենթադրաբար դեռ մոսկովյան Տալի հուշամրցաշարից) Վան Հաոն (2731 ELO): Լևոնի մարզումներին հավանաբար կներգրավվեն մեր նոր ավատված առաջնության երիտասարդ մասնակիցներից ոմանք: Իսկ Կազան մեկնելիս նրան կմիանա ընկերուհին՝ ավստրալացի շախմատիստուհի Արիանա Կաոիլին (2235 ELO): 
Հաջողություն մեր առաջատարին: :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.01.2011), Ariadna (30.01.2011), ars83 (30.01.2011), einnA (31.01.2011), Lion (31.01.2011), Malxas (31.01.2011), Monk (31.01.2011), Sagittarius (30.01.2011), Yellow Raven (30.01.2011), Արշակ (30.01.2011), Երվանդ (31.01.2011), Ինչուիկ (30.01.2011)

----------


## ars83

*Monnwalker*, հատուկ շնորհակալություն՝ մրցաշարին հետևելու և մանրամասն լուսաբանելու համար: Հրաշալի աշխատանք էր:  :Hands Up:

----------

einnA (31.01.2011), Lion (31.01.2011), Monk (31.01.2011), Moonwalker (30.01.2011), Sagittarius (30.01.2011), Yellow Raven (30.01.2011), Արշակ (30.01.2011), Երվանդ (31.01.2011), Ձայնալար (30.01.2011), Ներսես_AM (30.01.2011)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Մուն, իսկ Բ խմբին էլ չես դնի՞, ես չեմ գտնում  :Pardon: , Սարգսյանը ո՞ր տեղում ա:

----------

Ձայնալար (30.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մուն, իսկ Բ խմբին էլ չես դնի՞, ես չեմ գտնում , Սարգսյանը ո՞ր տեղում ա:


Յոժ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ հիշեցման համար: Իմ բացթողումն էր:  :Jpit: 
Բ խմբի աղյուսակի վերնամասն արդյունքում ունի այս տեսքը.

*1.* Մըքշեյն - 8.5
Նավարա - 8.5
*3.* Եֆիմենկո - 8
*4.* Լիեմ - 7.5
Սո - 7.5
Սարգսյան - 7.5

Գաբին էլ ընդհանուր առումով վատ չխաղաց, ունենալով Բ խմբի 6-րդ վարկանիշը, կիսեց 4-րդ տեղը:  :Smile: 




> *Moonwalker*, հատուկ շնորհակալություն՝ մրցաշարին հետևելու և մանրամասն լուսաբանելու համար: Հրաշալի աշխատանք էր:


 :Blush:  :Hi:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.01.2011), Malxas (31.01.2011), Monk (31.01.2011), Yellow Raven (31.01.2011), Ձայնալար (30.01.2011)

----------


## Lion

Բայց մալադեց Նակամուրային, հա, մալադեց - կարծում եմ այս մրցաշարի արդյունքը նրա լավագույն արդյունքն էր կարիերայի ընթացքում  :Smile:  *Moonwalker* ջան, մերսի կոմենտների համար, Լևոնին է ցանկանանք չեմպիոնական թագ!

----------

Malxas (31.01.2011), Moonwalker (31.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Դեռ նոր տարվա առաջին օրերին Ռեջիո Էմիլիայում մեկնարկեց շախմատային նոր մրցաշրջանը: Հիմա արդեն գործի են լծվում «տիտանները»: :Love: 
Հունվարի 14-ից 29-ը Վեյկ ան Զեեում կընթանա ավանդական «Տատա Սթիլ»  փառատոնը (ու դրա շրջանակներում հայտնի գերմրցաշարը): Այս տարի Ա խմբի մրցաշարը 21-րդ կարգի է, միջին 2755 վարկանիշով՝

1. *Մագնուս Կարլսեն* (2835, Նորվեգիա)
2. *Լևոն Արոնյան* (2805, Հայաստան)
3. *Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով* (2773, Ադրբեջան)
4. *Վեսելին Թոփալով* (2770, Բուլղարիա)
5. *Սերգեյ Կարյակին* (2769, Ռուսաստան)
6. *Վասիլի Իվանչուկ* (2766, Ուկրաինա)
7. *Վուգար Հաշիմով* (2761, Ադրբեջան)
8. *Հիկարու Նակամուրա* (2759, ԱՄՆ)
9. *Բորիս Գելֆանդ* (2739, Իսրայել)
10. *Ֆաբիանո Կարուանա* (2736, Իտալիա)
11. *Գատա Կամսկի* (2732, ԱՄՆ)
12. *Անիշ Գիրի* (2714, Նիդերլանդներ)
13. *Դավիդ Նավարա* (2712, Չեխիա)
14. *Լյուկ վան Վելի* (2692, Նիդերլանդներ)

Ժամանակի հաշվարկը՝ 100 րոպե/40 քայլ + 50 րոպե/20 քայլ + 15 րոպե + 15 վայրկյան/քայլ սկսած առաջինից:
Խաղային օրերը՝ հունվարի 14-17, 19-22, 24, 25 և 27-29:
Սկիզբը՝ Երևանի ժամանակով 15:30-ին, վերջին տուրը՝ 14:00-ին:

----------

Lion (11.01.2012), Ripsim (15.01.2012), Varzor (11.01.2012), zanazan (12.01.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

:Goblin:  
Հաղթական սկիզբ Վեյկ ան Զեեի «Տատա Սթիլ» գերմրցաշարի առաջին տուրում՝ :Love: 


1. Նավարա - Թոփալով ½-½
2. Գելֆանդ - Գիրի 0-1 (ուֆ-ուֆ, հավակնո՞րդ :Nea: )
3. Ռաջաբով - Կարուանա ½-½
*4. Կարյակին - Արոնյան 0-1*
5. Նակամուրա - Իվանչուկ ½-½
6. Կարլսեն - Հաշիմով 1-0 (մեքենան էլ անխափան է գործում :Dntknw: )
7. Կամսկի - Վան Վելի ½-½


Մի թեթև անդրադառնանք՝
*1. e4 e5 2. Ձf3 Ձc6 3. Փb5 a6 4. Փa4 Ձf6 5. O-O Փe7 6. d3 b5 7. Փb3 O-O 8. a4 b4 9. Ձbd2* 





C84, Փակ Իսպանական պարտիա (Ռույ Լոպեսի պաշտպանություն):

Լևոնի հաջորդ քայլը բարձր վարկանիշով շախմատիստների շրջանում նորույթ է /Արխանգելսկի տարբերակի մոտիվներով/, թեև հանդիպում է որոշ ինտերնետ պարտիաների բազաներում: Ընդհանրապես սպիտակների 6-րդ քայլը համեմատաբար քիչ է հանդիպում: Հիմնական քայլը անշուշտ 6. Նe1-ն է (հաջորդում են 6. Փxc6-ն ու 6. Թe2-ը):


*Bc5Ն* 
Հանդիպել է՝ _9... d6 10. a5_ 
_((10. c3 Նb8 11. h3 Ձa5 12. Փc2 c5 13. d4 bxc3 14. bxc3 cxd4 15. cxd4 Ձc6 16. d5 Ձb4 17. Փb3 a5 18. Փc4 Փd7 19. Թe2 Ձh5 20. Ձb3 Փf6 21. Փe3 Ձf4 22. Թd2 Նe8 23. Նfc1 g6 24. Փf1 Փg7 Սվիդլեր, Պ. (2727)-Ամին, Բ. (2560), Ալմաթի, 2008, 1-0),_ 
_(10. Նc4 Փg4 11. c3 bxc3 12. bxc3 Նb8 13. Փa2 d5 14. Ձe3 Փxf3 15. Թxf3 d4 16. Ձd5 dxc3 17. Ձxc3 Ձd4 18. Թd1 c6 19. Ձe2 Փc5 20. Փc4 a5 21. h3 Ձe8 22. Փe3 Նb2 23. Ձxd4 Փxd4 24. Նb1 Նxb1 Ամատոնով, Ֆ. (2602)-Բագդանովիչ, Ս. (2464), Ս. Պետերբուրգ, 2010,1-0)_
_ (10. h3 Նb8 11. Նe1 h6 12. Փa2 Ձd7 13. Ձb3 Փf6 14. d4 Ձb6 15. d5 Ձe7 16. a5 Ձa4 17. Ձbd2 Ձc5 18. Ձc4 Ձg6 19._
_c3 bxc3 20. bxc3 Ձh4 21. Փa3 Նb5 22. Նb1 Թd7 23. Նxb5 Ձxg2 24. Նxc5 Թxh3 Լուկին, Ա. (2465)-Ցեիտլին, Մ. (2490), Թելավի, 1981, 1/2))_
_10... Փe6 11. Ձc4 Ձd4 12. Ձxd4 exd4 13. Փg5 Ձd7 14. Փxe7 Թxe7 15. f4 d5 16. exd5 Փxd5 17. Նe1 Թh4 18. Ձe5 Ձxe5 19. fxe5 ad8 20. Փxd5 Նxd5 21. Նe4 Թe7 22. Թe2 Թe6 23. Թf2 Նfd8 24. Rae1 Պալաչ, Մ. (2559)-Ցեբելո, Մ. (2520), Սիբենիկ, 2008, 1/2)_


*10. h3 d6 11. c3 Նb8 12. Նe1 Նe8 13. a5 Փa7 14. Նf1 Նe7 15. Նg3 Նg6 16. d4 h6 17. Փc2* 
Մյուս այլընտրանքն էր՝ _17. Թc2 c5=_ 
*17... c5 18. dxe5 dxe5 19. Փd3* 
Կարյակինը կարող էր փոխելով թագուհիները բավարարվել որոշակի սինվոլիկ առավելությամբ՝_19. Թxd8 Նxd8 20. Փe3 Փe6+/=:_ Հետևում է Լևոնի հնարամիտ պատասխանը՝ զոհաբերելով a զինվորն ակտիվության դիմաց:


*19... Փe6! 20. Փxa6 c4 21. Նa4 Թc7!* անշուշտ* 22. cxb4 Փxf2+!* հնարամիտ է մտածված* 23. Աxf2 Qa7+
24. Be3 Qxa6 25. Kg1 Red8
*Լևոնը զինվորը միանգամից վերադարձնելուն (25. ... Փd7) նախընտրում է նավակի հետաքրքրիր մանևր-ճանապարհորդությունը՝ բերելով այն իր իդելական դիրքին՝





*26. Թc1 Նd3 27. Նd1 Նb3* Ահա և նավակը տեղում է *28. Թd2 Աh7 29. Աh2 Նb7 30. Թf2 Փd7 31. Նa2 Ն7xb4 32. Ձh5?*
Վրա հասնող երկրողմանի ցայտնոտում, ինչը համեմատաբար վատ հայտնի սկզբնախաղի ուղիղ հետևանքն է Կարյակինը թույլ է տալիս առաջին վրիպումը: Ճիշտ էր՝ _32. Փd2 Նxb2 33. Փxb4 Նxf2_ (իհարկե չի կարելի՝ _33... Նxb4 34. Թc5 Նb5 35. Թc7 +/=) 34. Նxf2Bc6 =/+)_ 



*32... Փc8?* 
Պատասխան վրիպումը հստակ առավելություն էր տալիս՝
_32... Ձxe4 33. Ձg5+ Ձxg5_ (միանգամից պարտվում էր՝ _33... hxg5?? 34. Թxf7 Թf6 35. Ձxf6+ (35. Թxd7 Թf8 36. a6 Նxb2 (36... Nxe3??_ Փիղը վերցնել չի կարելի _37. a7 Նe2 38. Թg4 +-) 37. Նxb2 Նxb2 +/-) 35... Ձxf6 36. Փxg5+-) 34. Նxd7 Թe6 35. Փxg5 Qxd7-/+_ ( առավելությունը բաց էր թողնում նաև _35... hxg5?! 36. Նxf7 Ձf4 37. Նxg7+ Աh6 38. Ձxf4 exf4 39. a6=)_ 
*33. Ձxf6+ Թxf6 34. Աg1 Փb7 35. Ձd2 Թxf2+ 36. Փxf2 Նd3 37. a6* Սպիտակների միակ հույսն այս անցողիկն է, սակայն պարզվում է, որ սևերը չեզոքացնում են սպառնալիքը: 



*37... Փxe4?!* (Ուղղակի հաղթում էր _37... Փxa6! 38. Նxa6 Նxb2-+_)* 38. Re1 Ba8* (Իհարկե _38... Նxd2 39. Նxe4 Նb8 40. Նxc4-_ը սպիտակների օգտին է) *39.Ne4* _(39. Nf1?!)_ *39... Nf4 -/+ 40. a7 f6*  *41. h4 c3* 
Քիչ էր մնում հաղթանակը բաց թողնեինք, ճիշտ էր՝ _41... Նd8 42. Ձc5 Նd2 -+_) *42. Nc5?* (_42. Nxc3!_ և սպիտակները դեռ պահպանում են հույսերը _Nxg2 43. Rd1=/-_) *42... c2* և սպիտակները հանձնվեցին (սա անշուշտ ավելի ապահով էր, բայց ավելի տպավորիչ է _Ձh3!_ տակտիկական հարվածը):



*0-1
*

*Հ.Գ.* Վաղը սպիտակներով խաղում ենք Նակամուրայի հետ:
*Հ.Գ.Գ.* 2 նկար *պաշտոնական կայքից* ու *ռուսական շախմատային կայքերից մեկից՝


*




*Հ.Գ.Գ.Գ* Լևոնը հեռախոսով տպավորություններով է կիսվում *Եվգենի Սուրովի հետ*:  :Good:

----------

John (14.01.2012), Maxpayne (15.01.2012), Ripsim (15.01.2012), Varzor (16.01.2012), Արիացի (16.01.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

:Love: 
Կարճ ասեմ, գնամ: 2/2՝ երկրորդ հաղթանակը Վեյկ ան Զեեի գերմրցաշարի երկրորդ տուրում: Այս անգամ «զոհը» Նահանգները ներկայացնող Հիկարու Նակամուրան: Տպավորիչ պարտիա, թագուհու զոհաբերություն, ցայտնոտային լարվածություն ևն: Այսօրվանից հետո Լևոնը միանձնյա առաջատարն է: 



Անհատական վարկանիշների աղյուսակում ավելի ու ավելի են ընդգծվում համաշխարհային շախմատի երկու առաջատարները՝



Վաղը երկու հսկաները կխաչեն սուսերները՝ *Կարլսեն - Արոնյան*  :Goblin: 

Հ.Գ. Պարտիայից հետո՝

----------

Arpine (16.01.2012), John (16.01.2012), Maxpayne (15.01.2012), Ripsim (15.01.2012), Varzor (16.01.2012), Արիացի (16.01.2012), Ձայնալար (16.01.2012), Նաիրուհի (16.01.2012), Ներսես_AM (15.01.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Քննությունների շրջան ա, ժամանակ չունեմ պարտիաներին մանրամասն անդրադառնալու  :Cry: , բայց չէի կարող չասել. 4-րդ տուրից հետո՝ առաջին հանգստյան օրվանից առաջ, մրցաշարային աղյուսակում երկիշխանություն է (կարծես թե հետ է գալիս 2Կ-երի գերիշխանության շրջանը :Love: ), առջևում են Կարլսենը (մեքենա, կիբորգ. երեկվա նրա հաղթանակը Լևոնի նկատմամբ լավ հիշողություններ էր առաջացնում 3-րդ Կ-ի՝ Վիկտոր Լվովիչի լավ տարիներից) ու Լևոնը (ռոմանտիկ ոճ՝ հակաոչոքիականություն. 4 պարտիայում՝ +3-1): Ոչ հեռավոր ապագայում այս երկուսից շախմատային հանրությունը սպասելու է ոչ մեկ դիմակայություն շախմատային գահի համար:



Լևոնը այսօրվա հաղթանակից հետո՝

----------

John (18.01.2012), Ripsim (18.01.2012), Varzor (18.01.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Լևոնի 4-րդ հաղթանակը (6 հնարավորից): :Yes: 

«Սեփական» տարածքում՝ Մոդերն Բենոնիում ամբողջովին գերազանցվեց ադրբեջանցի Վուգար Հաշիմովը՝



Պարտիայի աղը՝ *21.Թe1!* :Love: 
6-րդ տուրից հետո Լևոնը 4,5 միավորով միաձնյա առաջատարն է:




*Աղբյուրն ու Լևոնի տպավորությունները:*

----------

Ambrosine (21.01.2012), einnA (21.01.2012), John (20.01.2012), Varzor (21.01.2012), Լեո (20.01.2012), Նաիրուհի (21.01.2012)

----------


## Alex-Grig

Սպասում եմ որ ռաջապովն էլ նույն բախտին կարժանանա

----------


## Varzor

> Լևոնի 4-րդ հաղթանակը (6 հնարավորից):
> 
> «Սեփական» տարածքում՝ Մոդերն Բենոնիում ամբողջովին գերազանցվեց ադրբեջանցի Վուգար Հաշիմովը՝
> 
> Պարտիայի աղը՝ *21.Թe1!*
> 6-րդ տուրից հետո Լևոնը 4,5 միավորով միաձնյա առաջատարն է:


Հա, հզոր էր, օնլայն հետևում էի խաղին: Փ:a5-ից հետո արդեն չէի կասկածում հաղթանակի վրա: Չնայած Հաշիմովն էլ ինքն իր ձեռքով արագացրեց պարտությունը:

----------


## Moonwalker

Վեյկ ան Զեեի «Տատա Սթիլ» գերմրցաշարում վերջին տուրից առաջ միանձնյա գերիշխում է մեր առաջատար Լևոն Արոնյանը: Այսօր նա սևերով պարտության մատնեց համաշխարհային գահի հավակնորդ իսրայելցի Բորիս Գելֆանդը: Պարտիան (ինչպես և վերջին երկու տուրի գրեթե բոլոր պարտիաները) ցածր որակի էր՝ լի սխալներով: Ակնհայտ է, որ 10+ տուրերից շախմատիստները գերհոգնել են: Ինչպես ասում են հաղթեց նա, ով սխալվեց նախավերջինը՝



*46. Աxg2?*
Ահա և վերջին սխալը: Պետք էր վերցնել ձիով /ոնց որ թե հետո 46...Նxf6 47. Նxf6 Թxf6 48. Նxd7 Թa1+ 49. Աh2 Թh8+ 50. Աg1 Թa1+ 51. Աh2՝ հավերժական շախով/:
*46...Թxf6*
Հիմա սևերը սպիտակ արքային գրոհում են բոլոր ֆիգուրներով ու իսրայելցու դիրքն արդեն անհույս է:
*47. Աg3 Նh7 48. g5 Թxg5+ 49. Աf2 Նxf4+ 50. exf4 Նh2+ 51. Ke3 Թg3+ 52. Աd4 Թg7+ 53. Աe3 Նh3+* (մատ 8 քայլում)
*0-1
*
Վերջին տուրից առաջ Լևոնն ունի 8,5 միավոր, Կարլսենն ու Ռաջաբովը 7,5-ական: Վաղը՝ Արոնյան - Ռաջաբով  :Goblin: 

*Աղբյուրը*

----------

Lion (28.01.2012), Monk (28.01.2012), Ripsim (28.01.2012), Varzor (29.01.2012), Yevuk (29.01.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

:Bux:   :Bux:   :Bux: 


Վերջին տուրում Արոնյանն ու Ռաջաբովը 12-րդ քայլում համաձայնվեցին ոչ ոքիի (կողմերի ընտրած սկզբնախաղային տարբերակից /Հին հնդկական-Գրյունֆելդ հիբրիդ՝ ձիերի քայլերի կրկնությամբ/ կարելի է ենթադրել, որ պարտիայի ճակատագիրը որոշվել էր «նախաճաշի» ժամանակ), ինչը ապահովեց Լևոնի միանձնյա հաղթանակը: Տրամաբանական է երկուսի համար էլ. Լևոնը երրորդ անգամ հաղթեց այս գերմրցաշարում (21-րդ կարգի (!)) /ընդ որում առաջին անգամ միանձնյա՝ 2007-ին (Թոփալովի ու Ռաջաբովի հետ), 2008-ին (Կարլսենի հետ)/ ու կստանա 10,000 եվրո մրցանակը, իսկ Թեյմուրը կլինի կամ 2-րդը կամ 3-րդը (վատ չի ադրբեջանցու համար): :Yes: 






Մեր առաջատարի փայլուն հաղթանակը: Ընդ որում Լևոնը բոլոր 12 տուրերում (այս վերջինը չհաշված, իհարկե) պայքարում էր մինչև վերջին փամփուշտը: Ու նման մարտատենչության համար տպավորիչ արդյունքով՝ 7 հաղթանակ ու +5 ելքանիշ: :Love:  Ու ոնց որ թե նրան հաջողվեց ահագին ժամանակ տևած վարկանշային հանգը հաղթահարել ու ամրապնդվել 2820+ դիրքերում: Համոզված եմ, որ ապագայում ավելի լավ է լինելու (հարցազրույցի ժամանակ Լևոնի նշած խաղի նկատմամբ իր մոտեցման փոփոխությունը պիտի շարունակել): Ինչևէ, փաստենք որ տարին հրաշալի է սկսվել: 





*
Sine dolore est vulnus, quod ferendum est cum victoria!*  :Goblin:

----------

Ariadna (30.01.2012), ars83 (30.01.2012), einnA (29.01.2012), Monk (29.01.2012), Ripsim (29.01.2012), Vaio (29.01.2012), Varzor (29.01.2012), Yevuk (29.01.2012), Ձայնալար (29.01.2012), Նաիրուհի (29.01.2012), Ներսես_AM (29.01.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ի հավելումն վերևի գրառման՝

----------

ars83 (30.01.2012), einnA (29.01.2012), Ripsim (29.01.2012), Vaio (29.01.2012), Varzor (29.01.2012), Yevuk (29.01.2012), Նաիրուհի (29.01.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Վաղը Վեյկ ան Զեեում 75-րդ անգամ կմեկնարկի շրջանային մրցակարգով անցկացվող ավանդական մրցաշարը:
«A» խմբի կազմը (20-րդ կարգի՝ 2732 միջին վարկանիշով)՝

1. *Մագնուս Կարլսեն* (2861, Նորվեգիա)
2. *Լևոն Արոնյան* (2802, Հայաստան)
3. *Ֆաբիանո Կարուանա* (2781, Իտալիա)
4. *Սերգեյ Կարյակին* (2780, Ռուսաստան)
5. *Վիշվանաթան Անանդ* (2772, Հնդկաստան)
6. *Հիկարու Նակամուրա* (2769, ԱՄՆ)
7. *Վան Հաո* (2752, Չինաստան)
8. *Պետեր Լեկո* (2735, Հունգարիա)
9. *Անիշ Գիրի* (2720, Նիդերլանդներ)
10. *Պենտալա Հարիկրիշնա* (2698, Հնդկաստան)
11. *Լյուկ վան Վելի* (2679, Նիդերլանդներ)
12. *Իվան Սոկոլով* (2663, Նիդերլանդներ)
13. *Էրվին Լ'Ամի* (2627, Նիդերլանդներ)
14. *Հոու Յիֆան* (2603, Չինաստան)



Ժամանակի հաշվարկը՝ 100 րոպե/40 քայլ + 50 րոպե/20 քայլ + 15 րոպե + 15 վայրկյան/քայլ սկսած առաջինից:
Խաղային օրերը՝ հունվարի 12-15, 17-20, 22-23 և 25-27:
Սկիզբը՝ Երևանի ժամանակով 16:30-ին, վերջին տուրը՝ 15:00-ին:

Վաղվա զույգերը՝

Արոնյան - Վան Վելի
Կարլսեն - Կարուանա
Հարիկրիշնա - Գիրի
Անանդ - Նակամուրա
Սոկոլով - Վան
Լեկո - Լ'Ամի
Կարյակին - Հոու




Հ.Գ. «B» խմբում էլ մասնակից ունենք: Երկրորդ համարը մեր Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանն է:

*Պաշտոնական կայք*

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2013), Monk (12.01.2013), Լեո (13.01.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լևոնը հերթական անգամ հաղթեց այս մրցաշարում  :Smile:  Ապրի

----------

John (28.01.2014), Moonwalker (27.01.2014), Vaio (27.01.2014), Ձայնալար (27.01.2014)

----------

